# Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit



## kaisims (5. Januar 2014)

*Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Guten Abend,

pünktlich zum Battlefield 4 Doppel-XP Wochenende hat sich mein Be-Quiet L8 530W mit einem lauten PUFF von mir verabschiedet. Nun suche ich eine Alternative.
Normalerweise würde ich sagen, ok kann ein Montagsprodukt sein, schicke ich mal zurück. Blöd nur, dass es schon ein Austausch-Produkt war und mir beim letzten mal das Netzteil die Hälfte der anderen Komponenten mit in den Tod gerissen hat. 

Ob das nun extremes Pech meinerseits ist, oder ein Fehler in der Reihe ist mir momentan eigentlich egal. Be Quiet kommt mir bis auf weiteres nicht ins Haus. 
Da das Netzteil, oder besser die beiden Netzteile schon 1 1/2 Aufrüstungen hinter sich hat, ist die Leistung eventuell nicht mehr so ganz angebracht. (Wer weiß?)
Außerdem kommt Ende Januar eine R9 290 in die Kiste und ich glaube, dass die dann den Rahmen gesprengt hätte.

Welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir denn nun befehlen?

- kein Be Quiet
- 500-600 Watt
- Halbes Kabelmanagement (Komplett ohne wäre auch nicht schlimm)
- ausreichend Kabellänge
- braucht keine 100 Anschlüsse (Ich habe keine 50 Festplatten!)

Naja vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus 

kaisims

EDIT: Wie wäre es mit dem? 600 Watt Corsair CX


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Und warum denkst du, dass be quiet schuld dran hat und nicht a) dein Postbote, b) deine Elektrik??
Warum glaubst du, dass es mit anderen Geräten besser werden würde?! Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur Aberglaube. Du hattest halt zwei mal Pech und ein 'lautes puff' klingt recht stark nach geplatztem Primärkondensator. Und die gehen idR nur hopps, wenn sie misshandelt wurdenn. Also zum Beispiel mehr Spannung abbekommen haben als sie vertragen....

Von daher: Einfach es austauschen und mal die Elektroinstallation überprüfen bzw die Geräte. Und mal überlegen, ob irgendwelche Geräte für Spannungsspitzen verantwortlich sein könnten.


----------



## kaisims (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, Sorry deswegen. Beim ersten Mal, war ich nicht zu Hause und er ging dann nicht mehr an. Nach der Analyse stellte sich heraus, das es das Netzteil gewesen sein muss.

Ich habe mir damals extra ein Markennetzteil gekauft, nicht weil mir die hohe Effizienz wichtig war sondern, weil ich weiß, dass unser Stromnetz bei uns im Haus sehr alt und auch nicht wirklich stabil ist. Um dann meine Pc Teile zu schützen, sollte halt mal ein Markenprodukt her, weil mir auch im Forum viele versichert haben, dass es super sei.
Naja, wie man sieht hat es nicht viel gebracht. Das Netzteil, welches ich davor hatte und nun kurzzeitig als Ersatz nutzen muss, hatte bisher 2-3 Jahre vorbildlich gearbeitet.

Vielleicht ist es Pech? Aber ich möchte einfach kein Be Quiet momentan mehr haben. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es zwei mal abraucht, das ist doch nicht normal?! Vielleicht ist es nur "Selbstbefriedigung" (höhö  ), aber erstmal eine andere Firma.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ich kann ihn aber schon verstehen das er jetzt nicht mehr die größte Lust auf Be Quiet Netzteile verspürt ^^ Zum Glück gibts ja ein paar Alternativen, hier zwei Beispiele:
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.4 (ERV550AWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Dann kannst du zum LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland greifen


----------



## Nataraya (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



kaisims schrieb:


> ...ich weiß, dass unser Stromnetz bei uns im Haus sehr alt und auch nicht wirklich stabil ist.


 Da haben wir doch wahrscheinlich den Schuldigen. Da kann bequiet auch nichts für. Aber ich kenn das Gefühl nach solchen Problemen,das hab ich zB mit Asrock und MSI Mainboards Würde ich auch nicht mehr unbedingt verbauen.... So hat jeder seine Erfahrungen gemacht....
Ich würde dir empfehlen,egal welches Netzteil du dir holst,dir eine PC Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz zu holen. zB die hier 
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...-surgearrest-essential-5-fach-p5b-gr-apc.html 
Das kann nochmal vorm PC etwas abfangen,die hat nen Sicherungsautomat,keine Feinsicherungen und is nich teuer.
Auf jeden Fall wird dir ein Corsair,Enermax o.ä. Produkt selten mehr Sicherheit bieten als ein bequiet (außer die Systempower Reihe,die is gut, aber es gibt besseres auch von anderen).
Aber das Corsair,daß du gewählt hast, sollte genügen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



kaisims schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, Sorry deswegen. Beim ersten Mal, war ich nicht zu Hause und er ging dann nicht mehr an. Nach der Analyse stellte sich heraus, das es das Netzteil gewesen sein muss.


Ja, kann vorkommen...
NUR: 
*Wenn du nicht da gewesen bist, woher weißt du, dass es ein lautes 'PUFF' gemacht hat?!*



kaisims schrieb:


> Ich habe mir damals extra ein Markennetzteil gekauft, nicht weil mir die hohe Effizienz wichtig war sondern, weil ich weiß, dass unser Stromnetz bei uns im Haus sehr alt und auch nicht wirklich stabil ist. Um dann meine Pc Teile zu schützen, sollte halt mal ein Markenprodukt her, weil mir auch im Forum viele versichert haben, dass es super sei.


Wenn du weißt, dass das Stromnetz komplett hinüber ist, solltest du dann nicht schauen, dass es mal (teilweise) erneuert wird?!
Weil wenn das Stromnetz belastet wird und komplett hinüber, fackelt dir die Hütte ab!
Das ist hier jetzt kein könnte, eventuell  oder vielleicht, das ist definitiv so! Wenn eine Stromleitung stark belastet ist und die ganzen Kontakte vergammelt, wird es brennen. Früher oder später, aber es wird passieren!
Daher solltest du in diesem Falle lieber mal schauen, dass die wichtigsten (am besten alle) Leitungen erneuert werden...

Bei mir in der Hütte schaut es ähnlich aus. Nur schaut das Stromnetz noch nicht so schlimm aus, dass man es unbedingt erneuern müsste. Klar, es muss neu, allein schon, um diese ganzen blöden Abzweigdosen weg zu bekommen...



kaisims schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es Pech?


Ja, ist es. Solche Dinge, dass das Netzteil mal nicht funktioniert, kommen einfach vor. Und wenn der Weg zu deiner Hütte besonders brutal ist, kann das häufiger passieren.
Das erste, was du machen solltest, wäre eine Beschwerde an das Versandunternehmen senden. So nach dem Motto: Was hier ankommt und von euch transportiert wird, ist öfter mal kaputt, das find ich jetzt aber echt mal doof, seht zu, dass ihr das ändert.

Und das wäre die erste Vermutung, die man in diesem Punkt haben könnte:
Entweder ist da eine Paketsortiermaschine, die auf deinem Weg liegt, besonders unsanft/kaputt oder aber es sind viele Maschinen. Oder du hast einen besonders netten Paketboten, der besonders unsanft mit deinen Paketen umgeht.



kaisims schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte einfach kein Be Quiet momentan mehr haben.


Dass es keinen Sinn macht, weißt du?!
Insbesondere da alle Hersteller die Netzteile aus dem gleichen Topf zusammensetzen?!

Sorry, aber nur weil dir mal zwei mal was von einem Hersteller kaputt gegangen ist, nichts mehr von dem haben zu wollen, ist echt Käse!

Mir ist letztens auch 'ne Grafikkarte von HIS kaputt gegangen. Das zweite Exemplar war dann sehr laut (Spulenfiepen und so). Das hab ich dann auch wieder zurück gehen lassen. Hab also auch zwei mal Käse von dem Hersteller bekommen. Nur ist es echt völlig sinnlos, den jetzt dafür zu flamen!
Weil ein Interesse an RMA hat eigentlich kein Hersteller, auch wenn das gern mal behauptet wird...



kaisims schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es zwei mal abraucht, das ist doch nicht normal?! Vielleicht ist es nur "Selbstbefriedigung" (höhö  ), aber erstmal eine andere Firma.


Doch, es kann sein.
Insbesondere, da du ja keine komplette Fehleranalyse gemacht hast bzw gemacht werden wird, wird niemand raus bekommen, was denn nun letztendlich die Schuld ist. Da es in relativ kurzen Abständen passiert ist, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass es Nachwehen eines Transportschadens gewesen sein können. Das wäre am naheliegensten.

Ansonsten hilft es auch das Netzteil vom Netz zu nehmen, wenn du längere Zeit nicht da bist. Sollte man aber gründsätzlich mit allen Komponenten machen...


Und, wie erwähnt, solltest du erst mal das L8 austauschen (lassen), und dann schauen, ob das dritte Gerät dann bei dir hält. Wenns nicht hält, *wird ein Gerät von einem anderen Hersteller auch nicht viel bringen!*
Weil dann MUSS der Fehler bei dir liegen.
Oder auf dem Weg zu dir...

Und letztendlich:
WARUM kaufst dir ein billiges Markengerät, wenn du etwas gutes/lang haltendes willst?! WARUM hast du dir nicht ein High End Gerät gekauft?!
Also einerseits eine grottige Installation haben, dann aber zum billigsten (mit abnehmbaren Kabeln) greifen, was ein Laden im Angebot hat und dann die Hütte flamen, wenns mal kaputt geht?!


----------



## kaisims (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Nataraya schrieb:


> Da haben wir doch wahrscheinlich den Schuldigen. Da kann bequiet auch nichts für. Aber ich kenn das Gefühl nach solchen Problemen,das hab ich zB mit Asrock und MSI Mainboards Würde ich auch nicht mehr unbedingt verbauen.... So hat jeder seine Erfahrungen gemacht....
> Ich würde dir empfehlen,egal welches Netzteil du dir holst,dir eine PC Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz zu holen. zB die hier
> http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...-surgearrest-essential-5-fach-p5b-gr-apc.html


So eine Leiste ist bei mir ebenfalls im Einsatz.
PS: Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht 
EDIT: Gefixt: APC SurgeArrest Essential 5-fach


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Kannst dir auch mal das FSP Fortron/Source Aurum CM Gold 550W ATX 2.3 (AU-550M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland angucken.
(Ist allerdings mit einem BeQuiet E9 praktisch baugleich. Nur dass das FSP ein paar etwas bessere Kondensatoren hat)

Das oben genannte Corsair hatte ich auch.
Ist nach fast 2 Jahren abgeraucht.  Hat aber nix kaputt gemacht und innerhalb einer Woche hatte ich ein neues da. Der Corsair Support ist wirklich 
Außerdem war der Lüfter nicht der leiseste. Nicht wegen der Drehzahl oder so, aber das Lager hat *ganz leicht* geratter.


----------



## Panther1909 (5. Januar 2014)

kaisims schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> pünktlich zum Battlefield 4 Doppel-XP Wochenende hat sich mein Be-Quiet L8 530W mit einem lauten PUFF von mir verabschiedet. Nun suche ich eine Alternative.
> Normalerweise würde ich sagen, ok kann ein Montagsprodukt sein, schicke ich mal zurück. Blöd nur, dass es schon ein Austausch-Produkt war und mir beim letzten mal das Netzteil die Hälfte der anderen Komponenten mit in den Tod gerissen hat.
> ...



@TE:Ganz wichtig! Du darfst in Netzteilfragen niemals ein BQ! Netzteil in Frage stellen, da es mindestens 2 Member gibt, die Dir die Pickel an den Hintern wünschen. Der eine zerlegt die Texte nach seinem Gusto, wird Dich ewig zweifeln lassen und  für den anderen (er hat sich auf diesen Beitrag noch gar nicht gemeldet!) Ist alles ausser BQ! sogenannter "Crap"
Lass Dir nichts erzählen, schau über den Tellerrand dieses Forums und Du wirst fündig werden.
Ich kann Dir das Enermax Triathlor FC 550W empfehlen! Und jetzt sei mal gespannt, was hier abgeht


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> @TE:Ganz wichtig! Du darfst in Netzteilfragen niemals ein BQ! Netzteil in Frage stellen, da es mindestens 2 Member gibt, die Dir die Pickel an den Hintern wünschen. Der eine zerlegt die Texte nach seinem Gusto, wird Dich ewig zweifeln lassen und  für den anderen (er hat sich auf diesen Beitrag noch gar nicht gemeldet!) Ist alles ausser BQ! sogenannter "Crap"
> Lass Dir nichts erzählen, schau über den Tellerrand dieses Forums und Du wirst fündig werden.
> Ich kann Dir das Enermax Triathlor FC 550W empfehlen! Und jetzt sei mal gespannt, was hier abgeht


 
  

Gönn dir das Netzteil: LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Damit kannst du auch deine zukünftige R9 befeuern.


----------



## kaisims (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Hey, beruhige dich erstmal, du wirkst ja wie auf 180. Eigentlich war hier nur die Frage, welches Netzteil auch gut ist, und nicht die Bitte nach Kritik meiner Denkweise, aber ok



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht da gewesen bist, woher weißt du, dass es ein lautes 'PUFF' gemacht hat?!


Habe ich das je behauptet? Das Puff, war nur heute beim Youtube gucken. Keine Ahnung was für Geräusche es damals von sich gegeben hat, ich war ja wie gesagt nicht zu Hause.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du weißt, dass das Stromnetz komplett hinüber ist, solltest du dann nicht schauen, dass es mal (teilweise) erneuert wird?!



So schlimm ist es nicht. Die Sicherung fliegt nur recht oft raus, wenn man zu viele Dinge gleichzeitig einschaltet (Stromleiste z.B.). Außerdem bin ich Schüler und wohne noch bei meinen Eltern. Warum soll ich nun alle Hebel in Bewegung setzten, eine Komplett-Renovierung durchzuführen. Vielleicht hat man auch nicht das Geld für sowas mal eben in der Hosentasche.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wenn der Weg zu deiner Hütte besonders brutal ist, kann das häufiger passieren.
> Das erste, was du machen solltest, wäre eine Beschwerde an das Versandunternehmen senden.


Also der Weg ist sicherlich nicht brutal und so etwas ist mir auch noch nie passiert.
Bestimmt wird die Beschwerde die Denkweise des ganzen Unternehmens ändern und ihr Verteillager komplett umbauen, damit mein Paket besonders sanft ankommt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder du hast einen besonders netten Paketboten, der besonders unsanft mit deinen Paketen umgeht.


Das wird es sicherlich nicht sein. Er ist der netteste Paketbote, den wir je hatten.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dass es keinen Sinn macht, weißt du?!


Und wer handelt so, dass es immer Sinn macht? Wenn ich doch nur *mein* Gefühl besänftigen will, dann hat das nicht viel mit Sinn oder Unsinn zu tun sondern, mit dem was ich für richtig halte.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nur weil dir mal zwei mal was von einem Hersteller kaputt gegangen ist, nichts mehr von dem haben zu wollen, ist echt Käse!


Natürlich, ich lasse mich doch nicht drei mal hintereinander verarschen. Es gibt so viele Hersteller und wenn man das Vertrauen halt verliert, braucht man sich doch nicht noch einmal auf die Nase legen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Insbesondere, da du ja keine komplette Fehleranalyse gemacht hast bzw gemacht werden wird


Also wie bitte soll ich so etwas durchführen? Ich bin Schüler und kenne mich auch nicht so in der Materie aus wie du. Ich habe doch das Recht, wenn der Artikel *defekt* ist, ihn zurückzuschicken und einen neuen anzufordern. Ich kann es verstehen, wenn man vielleicht ins Klo gegriffen hat und ein kaputtes Modell erwischt hat. Aber zwei mal hintereinander protzt nicht sehr nach Vertrauen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da es in relativ kurzen Abständen passiert ist, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass es Nachwehen eines Transportschadens gewesen sein können. Das wäre am naheliegensten.[/QOUTE]
> Schlechte Produkte/Fertigung fände ich wahrscheinlicher. Nur weil es viel Geld kostet heißt es nicht, dass es Super ist.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## belle (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ich würde dir das empfehlen:
Sea Sonic S12G 550W ATX 2.3 (S12G-550) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Es ist effizient und die R9 dürfte damit auch problemlos laufen.


----------



## ich111 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> @TE:Ganz wichtig! Du darfst in Netzteilfragen niemals ein BQ! Netzteil in Frage stellen, da es mindestens 2 Member gibt, die Dir die Pickel an den Hintern wünschen. Der eine zerlegt die Texte nach seinem Gusto, wird Dich ewig zweifeln lassen und  für den anderen (er hat sich auf diesen Beitrag noch gar nicht gemeldet!) Ist alles ausser BQ! sogenannter "Crap"
> Lass Dir nichts erzählen, schau über den Tellerrand dieses Forums und Du wirst fündig werden.
> Ich kann Dir das Enermax Triathlor FC 550W empfehlen! Und jetzt sei mal gespannt, was hier abgeht


 Ich kann nicht mehr.

Wir würden alle gerne mehr als nur Be Quiet empfehlen, aber entweder sind die alternativen Singlerail, von nem schlechten Fertiger (z.B. CWT: Die vergessen gerne mal Bauteile) oder sehr laut. Bei Corsair trifft immer der 2. Punkt und sehr häufig der 2. Punkt zu.
Von Cougar gäbe es z.B. die GX Serie, die ist aber leider zu teuer für das gebotene, sonst würden wir dir genau so ein Cougar GX empfehlen. Leider gibt es aber nicht mehr viele empfehlenswerte Netzteile, da Singlerail billiger ist und es Corsair und Co. geschafft haben das als Mehrwert zu verkaufen, obwohl es das nicht ist (Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail)



belle schrieb:


> Ich würde dir das empfehlen:
> Sea  Sonic S12G 550W ATX 2.3 (S12G-550) Preisvergleich | Geizhals  Deutschland
> Es ist effizient und die R9 dürfte damit auch problemlos laufen.


Singlerail und dann auch noch mit mehr als 35-40A auf der 12V


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Stefan, deine Art zu posten macht dich nicht unebedingt sympathischer und wenn du permanent Leute so anfaehrst, werden sie kaum Lust haben deinen Ausfuehrungen zu folgnen.
Moegen sie richtig oder falsch sein.

Du bist einer der Wenigen die, sobald etwas es etwas Kritik an bequiet gibt, gleich sehr aggressiv posten, und der Einzige der mir bekannt ist, der dabei verschiedene Schriftgroessen, dicke Buchstaben und Farben verwendet. Manche sehen das als anschreien an. Das muss alles nicht sein.

Der TE ist ein Schueler. Ich weis nicht wie gut seine Kentnisse ueber Elektrotechnik sind, das er beurteilen kann, ob die Elektrik in der Wohnung/Haus wo er mit seinen Eltern lebt gut oder schelcht ist.
Es ist kein Indikator dafuer das ein Leitungsschutzschalter ausloest, wenn man zuviele Geraete an einem, oder vielleicht sogar mehreren hintereinander gesteckten, Steckdosenverteiler angesteckt hat, das die Elektrik so schlecht schon ist, das sie erneuert werden muss.
Eine Ferndiagnose von einer Aussage laesst sich auch schlecht machen.
Btw. deren Stromnetz wird nicht so einfach abfackeln, die Schutzmaßnahmen in Form von Leitungsschutzschalter greifen doch .

Das 2 Netzteile durch Postboten kaputt gehen koennen, halte ich auch fuer sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Normalerweise werden selbst guenstige Netzteile halbwegs geschuetzt verpackt.
Die einzigen beweglichen Teile betreffen den Luefter. Ja der kann unter Umstaenden, wenn wirklich grob mit dem Paket umgegangen wird, in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sein. Sonst hat doch so ein Netzteil keine beweglichen Bauteile.
Das Bauteile sich aus der Platine lockern halte ich auch fuer abwegig. Du bezeugst doch durchgehend eine gute Loetqualitaet der bequiet Produkte.
Ausserdem haetten dann doch die anderen Komponenten des TE's aehnlichen Postbotenkraeften ausgesetzt sein muessen und in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sein.

Zuallerletzt sollten Wuensche eines Hilfesuchenden respektiert werden.
Wenn ein User einen Hersteller, aus welchen Gruenden ablehnt, hat man das einfach zu respektieren.
Man kann in einem hoeflichen Ton hinterfragen und vielleicht persoenliche Erfahrungen mit einbringen.
Aber was hier manchmal abgeht


----------



## Nataraya (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir das Enermax Triathlor FC 550W empfehlen! Und jetzt sei mal gespannt, was hier abgeht


Das Netzteil ist auch ne gute Wahl


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ich will dich nicht belehren oder so...

...aber mein i5 2500K ist jetzt zum 2. mal defekt und da kann keiner was für. Trotzdem würde ich wieder einen Intel kaufen 

Rede doch einfach mal mit BQ. Die sind da sehr kulant. Durfte selber schon mit denen Reden da mein E9 defekt war.

Bei mir im Haus die Leitung hat auch starke Schwankungen...

PS: ich habe mir vor ca. 3 Jahren mal einen PC zusammengebaut, von dem heute nix mehr übrig ist. Alles ging nacheinander kaputt. Es war immer ein Produktfehler...
-> das kann passieren. Gib BQ noch eine Chance 

Als Alternative kannst du ja mal bei SeaSonic schauen 

Ich kann TE verstehen 

Such dir ein anderes NT wenn du gern möchtes. *BeQuiet! Ist nicht das Mass aller Dinge!*

LG


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



kaisims schrieb:


> Die Sicherung fliegt nur recht oft raus, wenn man zu viele Dinge gleichzeitig einschaltet (Stromleiste z.B.).


Dann sind entweder zu viele Verbraucher am Stromkreis dran oder der Automat taugt nix bzw ist kaputt. Zum Beispiel die alten H-16 und L-16 Automaten sollten UNBEDINGT ausgetauscht werden, da sie für moderne Anwendungen schlicht nicht geeignet sind und seit etwa 25-50 Jahren verboten sind. L-Typen wurden gegen 1990 verboten, H-Typen schon 10 oder 20 Jahre früher...



kaisims schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich Schüler


...was mich absolut nicht verwundert, aufgrund der Aussage, dass du kein be quiet mehr haben möchtest, weil dir zwei kaputt gegangen sind...

Ganz ab davon würde ich bei (fast) jeder Firma so reagieren, wenn jemand sagt: 'mir is da was kaputt gegangen, I will di nimma mehr'. Weil das ist völliger quatsch, denn wenn einem ein Teil öfter abfackelt, dann hat man in der Regel was falsch gemacht. Zum Beispiel einen falschen Kühler auf ein falsches Board gesetzt, bei dem deswegen die Spannungswandler abfackeln. Oder man hat einfach pech gehabt. Und die Ausfallrate von modernen Komponenten beträgt deutlich unter 5% - im Gesamten Zeitraum. Da kanns schon mal vorkommen, dass da ein Pechvogel dabei ist, bei dem ein Teil öfter mal drauf geht...




kaisims schrieb:


> Also der Weg ist sicherlich nicht brutal und so etwas ist mir auch noch nie passiert.


Das weißt du, weil du selbst im Paket warst? Oder ein G-Meter im Paket die Beschleunigungskräfte abgeschätzt hat?!
Woher willst du wissen, dass das Paket, in dem dein L8 drin war, nicht (mehrmals) irgendwo runtergefallen ist?!
Oder dass es vom Postboten schlecht behandelt wurde??



kaisims schrieb:


> Das wird es sicherlich nicht sein. Er ist der netteste Paketbote, den wir je hatten.


...was nicht ausschließt, dass das Paket a) bevor es bei ihm eingetroffen ist, schon mal runtergefallen sein könnte, b) ihm auch mal runtergefallen sein könnte. Wie gesagt, eine Möglichkeit. EIne andere ist, dass du schlicht pech hattest. Die übliche Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände...



kaisims schrieb:


> Natürlich, ich lasse mich doch nicht drei mal hintereinander verarschen. Es gibt so viele Hersteller und wenn man das Vertrauen halt verliert, braucht man sich doch nicht noch einmal auf die Nase legen.


Erstens wurdest du hier nicht verarscht, dir ist nur etwas kaputt gegangen.
Zweitens kann das jedem mal passieren.
Drittens ist mir auch schon mal eine (relativ teure) Grafikkarte, mehrmals kaputt gegangen. So what?! Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass ich in irgendwelchen Foren HIS HD7900 Karten flame, überall abrate, einen Thread deswegen aufmache oder ähnliches.

Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, ist mir die erste HIS 7900er abgeraucht, die zweite hat relativ starke Nebengeräusche produziert. Tjo, shit happens...
Aber genau DAFÜR gibt es ja die Garantie, dass man in solchen Fällen eben NICHT in die Röhre schaut sondern die Ware dahin schickt, wo sie her gekommen ist...

Mit Verarschen hat das nun wirklich mal rein gar nix zu tun...



kaisims schrieb:


> Also wie bitte soll ich so etwas durchführen? Ich bin Schüler und kenne mich auch nicht so in der Materie aus wie du. Ich habe doch das Recht, wenn der Artikel *defekt* ist, ihn zurückzuschicken und einen neuen anzufordern. Ich kann es verstehen, wenn man vielleicht ins Klo gegriffen hat und ein kaputtes Modell erwischt hat. Aber zwei mal hintereinander protzt nicht sehr nach Vertrauen.


1. Genau das ist der Punkt! 
Du weißt nicht/kannst nicht wissen, _WARUM_ die Netzteile kaputt gegangen sind![color]
Das ist ja gerade, worauf ich hinaus will! Und Listan wird da auch keine größere Analyse betreiben, das Gerät wird einfach in den RMA Bestand gebucht und (regulär) ausgetauscht. Da machen die sich auch keinen Kopp drum. Insbesondere wenns relativ offensichtliche Fehler sind...
2. Gegen einen Austausch des Artikels sagt ja auch niemand was. Nur wenn jemand ankommt, von wegen 'mir is da mal was kaputt gegangen, jetzt mag ich die nicht mehr', ist das schon etwas arg unangebracht. Ob das jetzt be quiet, ASUS oder ASROCK ist. Gut, bei Asrock kann mans verstehen, die haben bei einigen (AMD) Boards wohl wirklich Mist gebaut.
ABER: Sofern nicht klar ist, dass die Schuld wirklich am Netzteil lag und es kein Fall von 'Shit Happens' ist, sind solche Dinge nicht angebracht.



kaisims schrieb:


> Schlechte Produkte/Fertigung fände ich wahrscheinlicher. Nur weil es viel Geld kostet heißt es nicht, dass es Super ist.


Woher willst du das wissen?! Wie kommst du darauf?!
Warst du schon mal in der Fertigung? Hast du Einblicke in solche Abläufe?

Sorry, aber das ist schlicht eine nicht belegbare Vermutung deinerseits. Es kann bei der Fertigung immer was schief gehen, das nennt man dann 'Montagsware'. Auch können die Komponenten selbst nur in einem halb guten Zustand bei der Fabrik, die die Netzteile herstellt, ankommen...

Und, um zum letzten Punkt zu kommen:
Hast du dir mal die Unterschiede zwischen Dark Power Pro und Pure Power L8 mal angeschaut?
Also abgesehen von den Anschlüssen, besser ummantelten Kabeln, die auch noch länger sind, dem größeren Gehäuse?? Also das sind die Dinge, die offensichtlich sind.

Weniger Offensichtlich sind Dinge wie Spannungsregulation, höhere Effizienz, japansiche Kondensatoren, besserer Küfter (FDB Lager statt einfachem Gleitlager).
Dazu eine andere Technik, unabhängige Regelung der Spannungen...
Kurz: Du hast bei dem Gerät einfach wesentilich emhr Möglichkeiten es besser zu machen. Bei einem preisgünstigen Modell geht das schlicht nicht. Damit katapultiert man sich nur aus dem Markt raus, wenn man einfachh zu teuer ist.
Und hier ist halt der Punkt: Was möchtest du eher haben: Japanische Kondensatoren oder das volle Programm an Schutzschaltungen?
Was ist dir wichtiger? Ein leises Gerät zu haben, samt einem etwas teurerem Lüfter oder eher ein lauteres mit schlechtem (Yate Loon) Lüfter?

Kurzum: Die teureren Geräte eines Herstellers sind oft auch besser, in vielen Punkten. Aber auch nicht immer...



kaisims schrieb:


> Ich werde sicherlich nicht noch einmal das Risiko eingehen meine Hardware mit in den Tod reißen zu lassen.


Und wie kommst du jetzt auf die Idee, dass es ein Risiko wäre?? Warum denkst du, dass es mit einem anderen Netzteil besser wäre?
Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass ein anderes Netzteil deine Hardware NICHT in den Tod reißen würde?

Sorry, aber diese Aussage beweist das, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe...
Die ganzen Punkte können eben mit allen Geräten aller Hersteller vorkommen. Wenn du jetzt ein Geräte eines anderen Herstellers nimmst, gewinnst du einfach mal rein gar nix. Denn die fertigen idR NICHT unter anderen Bedingungen, zum Teil verwenden sie auch die gleichen Dinge, die auch Listan verwendet (zum Beispiel EVGA 500B), sind also mehr oder minder baugleich. Auch findest du die gleichen oder vergleichbare Komponenten eigentlich bei jedem Gerät in der gleichen Preiskategorie, bei allen Herstellern!

NUR: Einige Hersteller nehmen es mit der Sicherheit nicht so ernst und verbauen Sicherungschips, die die +12V Leitung so gut wie gar nicht überwachen. OCK auf +12V gibt es auch nicht. Und OTP (Überhitzschutz) findest du bei den wenigsten Netzteilen, insbesondere im Preisbereich der L8...



kaisims schrieb:


> Weil ich vielleicht nicht unmengen an Geld habe und damals erst recht nicht. Das Modell ist nun also ein billiges Markengerät?


Ja, ist es.
Gruppenreguliert, nur Gleitlagerlüfter, mieses Sleeve, sehr kurze Kabel...
Wie würdest du ein Gerät mit diesen Eigenschaften sonst bezeichnen??



kaisims schrieb:


> Damals hat mir das fast jeder hier im Forum empfohlen, wie super das doch sei, etc.


Es ist nicht schlecht, das ist Richtig. Aber bist du Sicher, dass niemand nicht auch ein 450W E9 empfohlen hat?
Gut, wenn du unbedingt ein Netzteil mit abnehmbaren Kabeln haben wolltest (worüber man in der ~500W Klasse noch streiten kann), ist klar, dass das niemand getan hat...



kaisims schrieb:


> Warum also dann unnötig viel Geld ausgeben, dass man nicht hat? Danach war ich arbeiten, um mir die Aufrüstung zu gönnen. Aber das Netzteil hat bis jetzt doch super gereicht. Seit WANN ist Be Quiet eine billig Marke?! Und warum soll sie so schlecht sein, wenn sie jeder hier im Forum empfohlen hat?


1. Hat jeder halbwgs brauchbare Hersteller verschiedene Geräte in unterschiedlichen Bereichen im Angebot! Schau mal zurück, was be quiet so um 2006/2007 im Programm hatte.
Da wirst eine bzw langsam dann zwei Serien finden: Dark Power (Pro) und die Straight Power.
Die Dark Power P6 Serie ist technisch in etwa mit dem zu vergleichen, was jetzt das L8 ist. Und ist immer weiter 'nach oben' gerutscht...
Die Straight Power wurd mit der E5 Serie eingeführt (bei der jemand ein schlecht gefertigtes Bauteil FSP untergejubelt hat). 

Und heute gibt es noch eine Serie unter der Straight Power Serie. Eine für Endkunden und dann auch noch eine für Assembler/OEMs. (Pure Power und System Power).

Und da ist halt auch der Punkt, dass die teureren Geräte eben auch besser sind, zwar nicht unbedingt in jedem Punkt aber in so gut wie jedem. Zum Beispiel ist die E9 Serie effizienter, hat längere Garantie, einen besseren Lüfter und mehr +12V Leitungen, die dafür weniger Stark sind. Gruppenreguliert sind sie aber beide.
Auch sind die Kabel beim E9 auch ein ganzes Stückchen länger als beim L8, der Sleeve ist besser als beim L8... 
Und so weiter...


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir das Enermax Triathlor FC 550W empfehlen! Und jetzt sei mal gespannt, was hier abgeht


Ich nicht, da das 450W Triathlor schon nicht ganz leise ist, wenn mans besser auslastet... 



belle schrieb:


> Ich würde dir das empfehlen:
> Sea Sonic S12G 550W ATX 2.3 (S12G-550) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Es ist effizient und die R9 dürfte damit auch problemlos laufen.


Ich nicht, da ich es nicht hier gehabt habe und daher vom G-550, was ich hier habe, auf dieses Gerät schließen muss. Und da muss ich sagen, dass ich eher davon abraten würde, da es unter Last schon recht laut wird.


Nataraya schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist auch ne gute Wahl


Nicht wirklich, da viel zu laut, +12V Rail Verteilung Mist (an einem 12pin PCie Anschluss liegen beide Rails an)...



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich will dich nicht belehren oder so...
> ...aber mein i5 2500K ist jetzt zum 2. mal defekt und da kann keiner was für. Trotzdem würde ich wieder einen Intel kaufen
> Rede doch einfach mal mit BQ. Die sind da sehr kulant. Durfte selber schon mit denen Reden da mein E9 defekt war.
> Bei mir im Haus die Leitung hat auch starke Schwankungen...
> ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!
Dass etwas kaputt geht, kann immer mal passieren. Gerade bei 'nur' zwei Geräten, ist es halt unter 'Shit Happens' abzubuchen.

Entsprechend ists auch unwahrscheinlich, dass ein halbwegs ordentliches Markengerät die Hardware grillt. Natürlich kann das durchaus passieren, aber das sind eher sehr unübliche Fehlerquellen, dessen Chance sehr gering ist, beii einem gescheit abgesicherten Netzteil, was selbst das L8 definitiv ist!
Schau mal auf die Website, ob OTP vorhanden ist. Und jetzt schau mal, dass es denn in dem Preisbereich so alles gibt, was alles auch einen Überhitzschutz hat.
Richtig, fast nix...

Das erwähnte Corsair Gerät hat zum Beispiel einen richtig grotten schlechten Überwachungschip, der einfach mal gar nix kann, außer +3,3V und +5V zu überwachen. OTP gibts nicht, OCP auf +12V auch nicht und wie es mit OVP/UVP auf +12V ausschaut, weiß ich gerad nicht...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

@Stefan Payne

Weißt du wann die neue BQ Serien kommen?


----------



## Panther1909 (5. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich nicht, da das 450W Triathlor schon nicht ganz leise ist, wenn mans besser auslastet...



Da tippe ich dann einfach mal, dass dein Postbote das Paket hat fallen lassen und irgend etwas mit dem NT nicht stimmt. 
Mein 550er ist jedenfalls aus dem System nicht heraus zu hören und es verfügt über alle nötigen Schutzschaltungen. Ferner ist es kein Single Rail NT. Also alles gut zu einem fairen Preis. 
BTW: Es wurde mir von einem hiesigen Elektronikhändler empfohlen (K&M Computer Dortmund). Der Geschäftsführer hat aber bestimmt keine Ahnung, da er erst 15 Jahre mit PC Komponenten arbeitet. Von dem Pure Power NT hat er mir übrigens abgeraten, da es seiner Meinung nach in Office Rechner gehört. Zum Spielen seien die Straight Power NT zu gebrauchen. Das nur am Rande.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> ...



Du kannst das Triathlor nicht auslasten mit deinem System. Mach das mal, ab ~80% Last kann man sich nicht mehr in normaler Gesprächslautstärke unterhalten. WAS? ICH KANN DICH NICHT HÖREN, MEIN NETZTEIL IST GRADE AUSGELASTET!

Der K&M Fuzzi hat das Netzteil auch noch nie ausgelastet, deshalb hat der keinen Plan. Und für Office PCs  nimmt kein klar denkender Mensch ein Pure Power, da langt ganz locker ein System Power aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ist mir auch schon passiert, innerhalb 24 Std. das BeQuiet 2 x defekt, das 3. hielt exakt ein Jahr. Der Nachfolger wurde dann ein Enermax und das folgte nach 4 Monaten dem Ruf der ewigen Jagdgründe. Wenn man alles meidet was mal kaputt geht bleibt ja nix mehr übrig was man kaufen kann.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Der Geschäftsführer hat aber bestimmt keine Ahnung...



Da könntest Du Recht haben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon passiert, innerhalb 24 Std. das BeQuiet 2 x defekt, das 3. hielt exakt ein Jahr. Der Nachfolger wurde dann ein Enermax und das folgte nach 4 Monaten dem Ruf der ewigen Jagdgründe. Wenn man alles meidet was mal kaputt geht bleibt ja nix mehr übrig was man kaufen kann.


 
Dem kann man nix mehr hinzufügen. Am Ende kannst du mit allen Netzteilen Pech haben.


----------



## Panther1909 (5. Januar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Du kannst das Triathlor nicht auslasten mit deinem System. Mach das mal, ab ~80% Last kann man sich nicht mehr in normaler Gesprächslautstärke unterhalten.



Dann ist es ja umso besser, dass ich es nicht kann. 

Dem K&M Chef Unwissenheit zu unterstellen, ist interessant. Er hätte mir ja auch ein deutlich teureres NT (von BQ! z.B.) empfehlen können, hat er aber nicht. Bestimmt hat er vom verkaufen auch keine Ahnung, nicht wahr?

Wie dem auch sei und Back to Topic:

Der TE möchte verständlicherweise kein Netzteil dieser Firma mehr haben. Das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen (oder doch?).
Warum werden ihm keine Alternativen genannt? Ach ja, es gibt ja keine!
Macht euch nicht lächerlich. Es wurde noch nicht ein vernünftiges Gegenargument zu meinem Vorschlag gebracht. 
Das zu laut Argument lasse ich nicht gelten. Lautstärke ist überhaupt eine subjektive Wahrnehmung. Den einen stört es, den anderen nicht. Also helft dem Jungen und hört mit der Werbung auf.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja umso besser, dass ich es nicht kann.
> 
> Dem K&M Chef Unwissenheit zu unterstellen, ist interessant. Er hätte mir ja auch ein deutlich teureres NT (von BQ! z.B.) empfehlen können, hat er aber nicht. Bestimmt hat er vom verkaufen auch keine Ahnung, nicht wahr?
> 
> ...


 
Es wurden doch Alternativen genannt


----------



## Panther1909 (5. Januar 2014)

Ja, das LC Power Gold. Mehr gibt es nicht?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Ja, das LC Power Gold. Mehr gibt es nicht?


 
Thermaltek wurde auch genannt und bei Sea Sonic kann man auch fündig werden, was ich schon geschrieben habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Von dem Pure Power NT hat er mir übrigens abgeraten, da es seiner Meinung nach in Office Rechner gehört.


 
Und womit hat er das begründet?


----------



## Panther1909 (5. Januar 2014)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und womit hat er das begründet?



Er hat es nicht analysiert. Die Aussage reicht mir aber, um davon Abstand zu nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Er hat es nicht analysiert. Die Aussage reicht mir aber, um davon Abstand zu nehmen.


 
Er muss es doch irgendwie begründet haben.
Ich kann auch sagen, dass das Triathlor nicht für Game Systeme geeignet ist und lieber von Hobby Fotografen genommen werden sollte.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Also mit seiner geballten Fachkompetenz, so wie etliche Verkäufer in Läden, die nunmal i.d.R. einfach nicht mehr sind und primär nach Marke und Marge gehen. Mich haben in solchen Läden auch schon Leute "beraten" wollen, dass einem Hören und Sehen verging. Wenn man da von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat, machen die einem ein X für ein U vor. Allein schon die pauschale Aussage zur Pure Power-Serie disqualifiziert diesen Menschen hinsichtlich einer Fachkompetenz bzgl. Netzteilen.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Er hat es nicht analysiert. Die Aussage reicht mir aber, um davon Abstand zu nehmen.



Ich rate von Intel CPUs ab. Ich hoffe, dass Dir das reicht um von Intel Abstand zu nehmen.  

 Im Ernst: Derjenige knallt Dir eine Aussage hin, die er nicht mal untermauert, und damit gibst Du Dich zufrieden?


----------



## Panther1909 (5. Januar 2014)

http://www.kmcomputer.de/km-computer-dortmund

Am besten fragt ihr ihn selbst. 
Morgen ab 10:00 Uhr. Er freut sich bestimmt auf Diskussionen auf Augenhöhe. Ich bin raus


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Oh nein, ich habe mein Pure Power an einem Gamingrechner laufen lassen, ich brauche schnell ein Enermax Triathlor


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> K&M Computer Dortmund | K&M Computer Shop
> 
> Am besten fragt ihr ihn selbst.
> Morgen ab 10:00 Uhr. Er freut sich bestimmt auf Diskussionen auf Augenhöhe. Ich bin raus



Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Die Aussage (sofern Du sie nicht völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hast) ist einfach Müll.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Oh nein, ich habe mein Pure Power an einem Gamingrechner laufen lassen, ich brauche schnell ein Enermax Triathlor


 
hahaha
nein doch nicht sorry 

Irgendwie fehlt hier noch das du dich ueber die Postbotenstory lustig machst. Faellt unter die gleiche Kathegorie.


----------



## IqpI (5. Januar 2014)

Jungs und Mädels warum muss man beim Netzteil immer streiten? EA gibt Faktoren die gute Netzteile ausmachen und welche die schlechte ausmachen. Das ist so. Das ist wie der unterschied von Fiat zu Porsche. Da braucht niemand zu streiten.

Es wurde empfohlen was gut ist.

Ein bequiet e9 oder dark power pro wenn du wirklich Ruhe haben willst.
Ein LC power LC9550 
Oder du Versuchst dein Glück mein einem der billigeren Cougars,meins hält seit Jahren aumen:


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Sag mal was wollt ihr eigentlich alle?

Der TE möchte ausdrücklich kein BeQuiet mehr. 
Er möchte diese Entscheidung offensichtlich auch nicht weiter diskutieren.
Wieso er das nicht möchte ist eigentlich auch nebensächlich. Er will eben kein BeQuiet. Punkt.

Ist das so unmöglich zu verstehen? Wieso muss er jetzt wieder zu BeQuiet bekehrt werden, bekommt ihr dafür Geld?
(Damit meine ich nicht alle, es gab ja genügend ernst gemeinte, gute Vorschläge.)

z.B. bekommst du bei FSP Seasonic, Enermax, Cougar oder inzwischen auch bei LC-Power gute Netzteile.
Diese können uU lauter als ein technisch gleichwertiges BeQuiet sein, das Monopol auf ultimative, unübertreffbare Qualität hat BeQuiet aber nicht. (z.B. ist das E9 eine billigere Version des FSP Aurum. Mit billigeren Kondensatoren und für rund 10 Euro mehr als für das praktisch baugleiche FSP)


----------



## kaisims (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich nie wieder ein Be Quiet Netzteil haben will, sondern nur vorerst. Be Quiet ist doch nicht der heilige Gral der Netzteile, deshalb kann ich mich doch auch mal bei den anderen Herstellern umschauen.
Um das hier jetzt mal kurz zu halten.

Hier sind die beiden Netzteile, die mir bisher am besten gefallen haben:
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches davon ist besser? Oder eher gefragt gibts überhaupt einen Unterschied?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Definitiv das LC-Power, denn beim Aurum ist die Verteilung (2 12V Rails mit je 18A) einfach nur schlecht


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



john201050 schrieb:


> Sag mal was wollt ihr eigentlich alle?
> 
> Der TE möchte ausdrücklich kein BeQuiet mehr.


Ja, weil ihm mal irgendwann, irgendwo, irgendwie nach nicht allzu langer Zeit ein be quiet kaputt gegangen ist und er, statt das Gerät umzutauschen ein neues kaufen möchte...



john201050 schrieb:


> Er möchte diese Entscheidung offensichtlich auch nicht weiter diskutieren.
> Wieso er das nicht möchte ist eigentlich auch nebensächlich. Er will eben kein BeQuiet. Punkt.


Nö, ist es nicht. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn es mit Alternativen nicht gut ausschaut.

Und es wurd auch gesagt, dass es absolut keinen Grund gibt, kein be quiet zu nehmen, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das neue Gerät länger halten wird als das aktuell vorhandene, schlicht nicht hoch ist.
Der Punkt ist halt, dass es in diesem Falle kaum Sinn macht, Alternativen zu nehmen...



john201050 schrieb:


> Ist das so unmöglich zu verstehen? Wieso muss er jetzt wieder zu BeQuiet bekehrt werden, bekommt ihr dafür Geld?
> (Damit meine ich nicht alle, es gab ja genügend ernst gemeinte, gute Vorschläge.)


Nein, aber es nervt uns, wenn jemand ankommt wegen 'mir is da mal was kaputt gegangen, will die jetzt nicht mehr' (und flame die Marke jetzt im Forum)...



john201050 schrieb:


> z.B. bekommst du bei FSP Seasonic, Enermax, Cougar oder inzwischen auch bei LC-Power gute Netzteile.
> Diese können uU lauter als ein technisch gleichwertiges BeQuiet sein, das Monopol auf ultimative, unübertreffbare Qualität hat BeQuiet aber nicht. (z.B. ist das E9 eine billigere Version des FSP Aurum. Mit billigeren Kondensatoren und für rund 10 Euro mehr als für das praktisch baugleiche FSP)


1. FSP geht so (einige sind OK, andere nicht), Seasonic naja, geht so, Enermax definitiv NICHT bzw nur noch vereinzeln. Schau dir mal Reviews zu dem Revolution X't an, dann weißt, was ich meine...
2. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum wir hier oft nur be quiet empfehlen, die Lautstärke ist einer davon, ein anderer sind die Schutzschaltungen, an denen viele Hersteller sehr gerne sparen...
3. Erstens ist diese Aussage Bullshit, wenn du vom 'normalen' Aurum sprichst. Da sind die Kondensatoren im E9 eher besser (Teapo) als im Aurum (CapXon). Auch hat das E9 mindestens drei Rails, das FSP Aurum aber bis 500W nur zwei, was aufgrund der Spezifikation der Rails einfach mal 'ne furchtbar schlechte Idee ist...



kaisims schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich nie wieder ein Be Quiet Netzteil haben will, sondern nur vorerst. Be Quiet ist doch nicht der heilige Gral der Netzteile, deshalb kann ich mich doch auch mal bei den anderen Herstellern umschauen.
> Um das hier jetzt mal kurz zu halten.


Und wir haben dir gesagt, dass du das Netzteil ein weiteres mal umtauschen solltest und es keinen Sinn macht, auf 'etwas anderes' zu setzen, da du hier schlicht nichts gewinnen wirst. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Netzteil ausfällt und/oder deinen Rechner killt ist bei anderen Hersteller eben NICHT geringer. Eher sogar noch höher, dank nicht vorhandener Schutzschaltungen, wie weiter oben geschrieben...
Oh und lauter sind sie auch...



kaisims schrieb:


> Hier sind die beiden Netzteile, die mir bisher am besten gefallen haben:
> FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Welches davon ist besser? Oder eher gefragt gibts überhaupt einen Unterschied?


Der Unterschied ist, dass es hier im Forum einen Bericht zum LC-power gibt, nicht aber zum Aurum. Und das Aurum hat auch 'nen paar Nachteile, für die die Suchfunktion hilft...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



john201050 schrieb:


> z.B. ist das E9 eine billigere Version des FSP Aurum. Mit billigeren Kondensatoren und für rund 10 Euro mehr als für das praktisch baugleiche FSP


 
Die Aussage ist totaler Unsinn und zeigt, dass du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast.



kaisims schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich nie wieder ein Be Quiet Netzteil haben will, sondern nur vorerst. Be Quiet ist doch nicht der heilige Gral der Netzteile, deshalb kann ich mich doch auch mal bei den anderen Herstellern umschauen.
> Um das hier jetzt mal kurz zu halten.



Natürlich ist Bequiet nicht der heilige Gral.
Das zeigt doch das Power Zone, was Crap ist.



kaisims schrieb:


> Hier sind die beiden Netzteile, die mir bisher am besten gefallen haben:
> FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Welches davon ist besser? Oder eher gefragt gibts überhaupt einen Unterschied?



Das LC Power bietet mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist totaler Unsinn und zeigt, dass du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast.


 Ok, hast recht, muss ich zurücknehmen, ist tatsächlich etwas anders.
Aber im großen und ganzen ist es dem FSP sehr ähnlich und wird auch von FSP gebaut.



@Stefan Payne:
Deinen ganzen Post ebenfalls zu verhackstückeln spar ich mit. Viel Aufwand, macht den Thread unübersichtlich und führt zu nichts.

Aber wenn der TE ausdrücklich sagt, das er jetzt vorerst kein BeQuiet kaufen möchte, warum kommt man dann und versucht ihn Seitenlang umzustimmen?
2-3 Posts in denen erwähnt wird, das ein BeQuiet am besten wäre gehen ja noch. Aber wenn er dann nochmal wiederholt, das er sich dessen bewusst ist und das er trotzdem kein BeQuiet möchte, dann kann man ihm doch einfach seinen Wunsch lassen.
5 Seiten zur richtigen Religion konvertieren nervt echt und hilft dem TE kein Stück weiter.

Das ist genau so wie mit den Kaufberatungen in denen jemand einen AMD möchte. 
Auch wenn er ausdrücklich schreibt, dass er die Benchmarks kennt und das er weiß, dass ein Intel besser wäre, aber trotzdem einen AMD haben will, wieso kommen dann 5 User, ignorieren die Wünsche des TEs gekonnt und knallen ihm die Standard-i5-Empfehlung hin?
Das ist eigentlich nur noch Spam.


So, damit bin ich dann raus, wenns dich glücklich macht, kannste dem TE ja noch 5 Seiten lang erklächen, wie ein BeQuiet gegen Armut hilft, den Regenwald rettet, seine Hauselektronik repariert oder was auch immer du willst. Ist mir wurst.
Vllt. kauft er sich ja dann doch ein NT der "einzig richtigen" Marke.
Viel Spaß dabei wünsch ich noch.


----------



## Sebbi102 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

@TE: Ich besitze selbst ein Enermax und das ist Top.
FSP baut auch solide Netzteile und Seasonic ist auch noch ein Top-Hersteller.

@Stefan Payne:
Der TE möchte im moment kein Be Quiet!, was ist daran allzu schwer zu verstehen?
Es gibt mehr als genug andere Hersteller die auch nicht schlechter/besser sind, warum jemand was aufzwingen was er nicht will?
Es ist schließlich das Geld des TE´s und nicht deines!

In den PC´s von meinem kleineren Bruder und des eines Kumpels sind Be Quiet! Netzteile drin und die sind nicht schlecht, aber wie schon gesagt der TE will keines im Moment.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

@John201050


> Aber wenn der TE ausdrücklich sagt, das er jetzt vorerst kein BeQuiet kaufen möchte, warum kommt man dann und versucht ihn Seitenlang umzustimmen?


 
 Leicht beantwortet:
 Kaum geht es um ein Netzteil könnte man meinen sich in einer Werbe- und/oder Verkaufsveranstaltung von beQuiet zu befinden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ok, hast recht, muss ich zurücknehmen, ist tatsächlich etwas anders.
> Aber im großen und ganzen ist es dem FSP sehr ähnlich und wird auch von FSP gebaut.



Nein, auch nicht ähnlich.
Das E9 mit 500 Watt hat vier 12 Volt Schienen. Das 500er FSP nur zwei Schienen.
Der Lüfter im E9 ist um Klassen besser als im FSP.
Du musst bedenken, dass FSP das baut, was der Auftragssteller gerne haben will (anders als Seasonic, die immer ihren Kram bauen) und wenn BeQuiet das eben so und so haben will, dann macht FSP das, denn es geht einzig ums Geld. Wer investiert, bekommt ein gutes Netzteil, wer weniger investiert, bekommt ein weniger gutes Netzteil.
Die EVGA Supernova Serie basiert auch auf der FSP Aurum Plattform, ist aber sogar schlechter als die Aurum Plattform, weil EVGA das eben so bei FSP bestellt hat.



john201050 schrieb:


> Aber wenn der TE ausdrücklich sagt, das er jetzt vorerst kein BeQuiet kaufen möchte, warum kommt man dann und versucht ihn Seitenlang umzustimmen?
> 2-3 Posts in denen erwähnt wird, das ein BeQuiet am besten wäre gehen ja noch. Aber wenn er dann nochmal wiederholt, das er sich dessen bewusst ist und das er trotzdem kein BeQuiet möchte, dann kann man ihm doch einfach seinen Wunsch lassen.
> 5 Seiten zur richtigen Religion konvertieren nervt echt und hilft dem TE kein Stück weiter.



Er hat doch Alternativen.
Das Problem ist halt, dass die Alternativen im Bereich von 450-500 Watt eben nicht so groß sind, wenn man ebenfalls Gold Zertifizierung, brauchbare Technik und ein leises Gerät will.
Außerdem gibt es eben keine Garantien, dass es mit einem anderen Netzteil besser läuft. Wenn die Netzteile ständig kaputt gehen, muss erst mal die Ursache ermittelt werden, wieso das so ist, denn einfach das nächste Netzteil einbauen, das dann auch kaputt geht, ist ja nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.

Dass hier im Forum ständig BeQuiet empfohlen wird, liegt eben auch daran, dass die anderen Hersteller in der Leistungsklasse nichts Gescheites anbieten.
Und es ist doch unfair, den Mangel an Alternativen BeQuiet anzukreiden.
Du beschwerst dich ja auch nicht bei Intel, dass AMD nicht ganz mithalten kann.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, aber es nervt uns, wenn jemand ankommt wegen 'mir is da mal was kaputt gegangen, will die jetzt nicht mehr' (und flame die Marke jetzt im Forum.....


 
Du bist doch keinen Deut besser. Deine Aussage bezueglich Asrock in diesem Thread! 
Asrock war mal nicht ganz so toll, haben aber eine gute Entwicklung hinter sich. Genauso bequiet. Erinner dich an die E5 Reihe. Das es mit diesen Probleme gibt wusstet ihr von bequeit damals, aber wie seid ihr damit umgegangen? Gerade mal eure gewaehrleistungsplicht erfuellt, aber das wars. 

Hier flamt keiner gegen bequiet. Aber sobald irgendwas nicht in Richtung NICHT pro bequiet geht, gehst du total ab. Btw im Netzteildiskussionsthread hast du was ueber einen Corsairmitarbeiter geschrieben. Irgendwie seid ihr Mitarbeiter der Netzteilhersteller euch ziehmlich aehnlich.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Was BeQueit-Mafia hier abzieht ist langsam nicht mehr tolerierbar.  Was hier abgeht, grenzt an Psychoterror. Jeder, der was gegen BeQuiet sagt, wird in diesem Forum sofort gnadenlos, mit voller Offensive niedergemacht, keine sonstige Meinungen und Entscheidungen werden akzeptiert oder toleriert.

An die Exekutive dieses Forums: Merkt ihr eigentlich noch was? Eine flächendeckende Entseuchung ist schon lange überfällig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Na ja, was der Corsair Mitarbeiter da macht, ist schon echt nicht mehr schön und grenzt teilweise an Verzweiflung. 
Erinnert mich an den Super Flower Mitarbeiter, der hier mal ein Unwesen getrieben hat. Der Typ war auch lustig. 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was BeQueit-Mafia hier abzieht ist langsam nicht mehr tolerierbar.  Was hier abgeht, grenzt an Psychoterror. Jeder, der was gegen BeQuiet sagt, wird in diesem Forum sofort gnadenlos, mit voller Offensive niedergemacht, keine sonstige Meinungen und Entscheidungen werden akzeptiert oder toleriert.
> 
> An die Exekutive dieses Forums: Merkt ihr eigentlich noch was? Eine flächendeckende Entseuchung ist schon lange überfällig.



Kannst du deine unsinnige und nicht zutreffende Meinung mal woanders posten? 
Am besten gar nichts posten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Obwohl ich mich hier schon verdrücken wollte, schreib ich dann doch noch mal was.
Es schein zu verwechselungen zu kommen.

@quanti
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es in einem Test des 400W Gerätes hieß, die seihen beinahe gleich.
Kann aber sein, dass das auch falsch war. Du hattest da auf jeden fall Recht. 

Der Rest war nur auf Herrn Payne und andere ich-ignoriere-die-Wünsch-des-TE Personen Bezogen.
Die Schuld beim TE, seinem Stromnetz zuhause, seiner Dummheit und sonstwo suchen, dass tatsächlich mal 2 BeQuiet kaputt gehen können (wie auch beim Doc geschehen) kann man nicht einsehen.
Auch dass der TE dann kein BeQuiet mehr möchte, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nur Pech mit 2 Montagsmodellen war kann man nicht einsehen. Das nervt einfach.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab nix gegen BeQuiet.
Hab ja selber eines und bin damit sehr zufrieden.  Hätte der TE nicht gesagt, dass er keines möchte, hätte ich ebenfalls eines von BeQuiet empfohlen.
Ich beschwer mich also nicht bei/über BeQuiet, genausowenig wie ich mich bei/über Intel beschwer dass sie AMD total abhängen. Ich beschwer mich wie gesagt nur über Leute, die mit viel Ausdauer die Wünsche des TEs vollkommen ignorieren und ihn dann auch noch von irgendwas, was er ausdrücklich nicht möchte überzeugen wollen. Über mehrere Seiten hinweg.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du bist doch keinen Deut besser. Deine Aussage bezueglich Asrock in diesem Thread!
> Asrock war mal nicht ganz so toll, haben aber eine gute Entwicklung hinter sich. Genauso bequiet. Erinner dich an die E5 Reihe. Das es mit diesen Probleme gibt wusstet ihr von bequeit damals, aber wie seid ihr damit umgegangen? Gerade mal eure gewaehrleistungsplicht erfuellt, aber das wars.


Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man das macht, weil einem mal was kaputt gegangen ist, oder weil es einen wirklichen Grund dafür gibt. Und bei ASROCK ist es nunmal (leider) so, dass es einige Berichte über throtteln in Verbindung mit dem FX8350 auf einigen Boards gibt - völlig unabhängige Berichte von mehreren Usern. Und genau DA liegt der Knackpunkt. 
Hier geht es eben nicht um etwas, was von mehreren Usern unabhängig voneinander berichtet wird, hier geht es um einen eher unerfahrenen Nutzer, der aufgrund mangelnder Lebenserfahrung nicht einsehen möchte, dass er schlicht pech gehabt hat...

Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn mal was kaputt geht, wird gleich rumgeflamt und rumgemotzt, insbesondere wenn es um Netzteile geht. Da muss man dann solche Dinge hören wie: mein Netzteil hat nur 5 Jahre gehalten. Das alte 150-250W Netzteil, damals im P3 (oder früher) Rechner hat hunderte von Jahren gehalten.

So und jetzt überlegen wir mal, wie die Belastung damals ausschaute: Relativ niedrig und Konstant.
Und jetzt schauen wir mal, wie die Belastung heute ausschaut: Alles andere als Konstant, aber deutlich höher, im Schnitt sehr hohe Lastschwankungen, die sehr stark die Elektronik des Netzteiles belastet.

Und warum geht jetzt ein modernes Netzteil eher mal übern Jordan als es früher der Fall war?! Kann das vielleicht auch an den verwendeten Komponenten liegen?!

Ganz ab davon: Wenn jemandem etwas öfter mal kaputt geht, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) er hatte einfach pech. Hier sprechen wir gerad von zwei Geräten innerhalb der Garantiezeit. Das kann schon mal vorkommen (bei JEDEM Hersteller).
b) er hatte kein Pech und die Ursache ist der Betrieb des Netzteiles. Ströme, die da fließen, wo sie nicht hin gehören, starke Spannungsspitzen aus dem Stromnet.

Aber ja, ich vergass: Es ist 'nur' ein Netzteil, das liefert nur strom, es ist völlig unwichtig und es kann/darf niemals nie nicht kaputt gehen 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier flamt keiner gegen bequiet.


 Nein, überhaupt nicht. Sowas würdest DU (und ein paar andere) niemals tun...
DU bist doch einer der erste, der ankommt, wenn er gegen be quiet oder mich stänkern kann. 

Sorry, aber wenn man wirklich Angst um die Hardware hat, dann kauft man sich nicht das billigste von einem Hersteller sondern zu einem besseren Produkt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



john201050 schrieb:


> @quanti
> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es in einem Test des 400W Gerätes hieß, die seihen beinahe gleich.
> Kann aber sein, dass das auch falsch war. Du hattest da auf jeden fall Recht.



Selbst das 400 Watt E9 hat schon drei 12 Volt Schienen.
Das E9 ist klar besser als das FSP Aurum und vor allem deutlich leiser. Daher empfiehlt auch keiner das FSP.
Es ist ja auch nur die gleiche Basis. Gleiche Basis bedeutet ja nicht, dass es komplett baugleich ist und nur der Aufkleber anders ist.
FSP ist da eben sehr offen und passt eine Plattform nach den Wünschen des Auftragsstellers an. Ich persönlich finde das sehr gut, denn so kann sich jeder Anbieter von Netzteilen bei FSP genau das Netzteil bauen lassen, das sie vermarkten wollen.



john201050 schrieb:


> Der Rest war nur auf Herrn Payne und andere ich-ignoriere-die-Wünsch-des-TE Personen Bezogen.
> Die Schuld beim TE, seinem Stromnetz zuhause, seiner Dummheit und sonstwo suchen, dass tatsächlich mal 2 BeQuiet kaputt gehen können (wie auch beim Doc geschehen) kann man nicht einsehen.
> Auch dass der TE dann kein BeQuiet mehr möchte, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nur Pech mit 2 Montagsmodellen war kann man nicht einsehen. Das nervt einfach.



Na ja, Es muss halt einen Grund geben, wieso zwei Netzteile hintereinander kaputt gehen. Natürlich kann es daran liegen, dass es Montagsmodelle sind, aber gleich 2x in Folge?
Einmal ist Zufall, Zweimal ist schon echt Pech, dreimal ist eine Verschwörung. Warten wir also mal ab, was kommt. 



john201050 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab nix gegen BeQuiet.
> Hab ja selber eines und bin damit sehr zufrieden.  Hätte der TE nicht gesagt, dass er keines möchte, hätte ich ebenfalls eines von BeQuiet empfohlen.
> Ich beschwer mich also nicht bei/über BeQuiet, genausowenig wie ich mich bei/über Intel beschwer dass sie AMD total abhängen. Ich beschwer mich wie gesagt nur über Leute, die mit viel Ausdauer die Wünsche des TEs vollkommen ignorieren und ihn dann auch noch von irgendwas, was er ausdrücklich nicht möchte überzeugen wollen. Über mehrere Seiten hinweg.


 
Bequiet hat doch auch dunkle Schafe im Keller. Guck dir doch mal das Power Zone an. Das ist Crap in Vollendung. Keine Ahnung, welcher Vollpfosten bei Bequiet das Teil in Auftrag gegeben hat. 
Zum Kraft sagt zum Glück keiner mehr was, was auch besser ist. 
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Netzteile wie Power Zone und Kraft nicht den guten Ruf, den sich BeQuiet in Deutschland aufgebaut haben, wieder niederreißen.
Aber so ist das halt, wenn die Marketingabteilung noch was braucht, aber es möglichst preiswert sein soll.
Du bekommst halt, wofür du bezahlst. Das ist auch bei FSP so. Wer das und das in Auftrag gibt, kriegt eben den und den Müll heraus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



john201050 schrieb:


> Die Schuld beim TE, seinem Stromnetz zuhause, seiner Dummheit und sonstwo suchen, dass tatsächlich mal 2 BeQuiet kaputt gehen können (wie auch beim Doc geschehen) kann man nicht einsehen.


Doch, das kann ich einsehen.
Nur kann ichs nicht einsehen, wenn irgendwas kaputt geht und man wegen dem gleich 'nen Fass aufmacht. 

Wie oft musst ich lesen, dass ein Netzteil schon nach 4 Jahren kaputt gegangen ist. Oder nach 5 Jahren. Oder nach 6 Jahren. Oder nach 7 Jahren. Immer wird rumgemotzt, wenn das Netzteil kaputt gegangen ist. Nie wird eingesehen, dass das auch mal kaputt gehen kann. Oder dass bei Markengeräten idR auch nichts passiert, da sie so konstruiert sind, dass eben nichts passiert, wenn was kaputt geht. Oder dass es einfach mal Pech ist, wenn zwei Netzteile nacheinander sterben.

Wie ich weiter vorn schrieb: *Wir werden nie wissen, WARUM diese Netzteile kaputt gegangen sind.*
Die Schuld aber beim Hersteller zu suchen, wenn es völlig unangebracht ist, wie in diesem Falle, ist einfach mal daneben und nicht verständlich.

Dass der TE ein Schüler ist, war auch etwas, dass mal überhaupt nicht überrascht...


Aber hey, die Geschichte mit den beiden HIS 7900ern, die ich erzählte, wird dabei gekonnt ignoriert. Dass mir auch mal 'ne Karte kaputt gegangen ist und das Austausch Modell einfach mal Mist war. So what?! Shit happens! *Deal with it!*
Das ist das, was ich sagen würde. Auch bei anderen Herstellern würde ich nicht anders reagieren. Gut, gibt halt keine Möglichkeit dazu, momentan...

Oder habt ihr jemals gesehen, dass ich breit trete, dass in Foren öfter über defekte Geräte der Seasonic X-Serie stolpere?! Nein?! Ja, warum wohl!
Eben weil ich weiß, dass sowas schlicht passiert, dass das einfach Dinge sind, die passieren. Und auch wenn hier teilweise jede Woche ein Thread über kaputte Geräte der X-Serie entsteht, besteht dennoch absolut KEIN Grund zur Sorge. Denn WIR wissen eben NICHT, wieviele Geräte im Umlauf sind! Und da wir das nicht wissen, können wir das auch nicht beurteilen!
Und wenn bei einer Menge von, keine Ahnung, so 2000 Geräte im Monat mal 5 user ankommen, ist das ein verschwindend geringer Anteil. Zumal die meisten RMA Anfragen außerhalb von Foren auftauchen.


Buttom Line:
Ja, dem TE sind zwei Geräte kaputt gegangen. Ja, das kann passieren. Nein, mit einem anderen Gerät wird NICHTs besser. Shit Happens, deal with it!
Wenn ich jetzt richtig gemein wäre, würde ich an dieser Stelle auf einen Artikel einer schweizer Zeitung verweisen, an den mich dieser Thread erinnert...

Aber gut, es gibt halt in diesem Forum nur wenige, die einfach mal beide Seiten gesehen haben. Also Hersteller und User. Und die wissen, wie es intern abläuft, womit die Hersteller teilweise zu kämpfen haben. 
Und das sind dann Dinge, mit denen man einfach nicht rechnet. Also die Frechheit der Nutzer....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Man ich kann es nicht mehr hören! Alle wollen nur das Beste vom Besten bei der Hardware, sind aber zu geizig und flamen dann noch rum. Der Preis ist zwar nicht immer gerechtfertigt, bei denn BQ aber schon. Entweder man geizt und bekommt die Quittung oder man investiert und hat Freude - wähle weiße.

Aber andere zu haten nur weil sie gute Netzteile empfehlen ist sinnlos. Gerade Stefan Payne hat in der Hinsicht schon sehr Ahnung.

Und wenn ein Gerät mehrmals defekt geht muss man sich fragen, ob es auch andere Ursachen haben kann... z.B. war bei meinem Auto aller 14 Tage die Birne kaputt. Habe die Lichtmaschine tauschen lassen und so weiter. Am Ende war's eine Relais. -> Wie du oben schon geschrieben hast, kann es auch an deiner Stromleitung liegen. Dafür kann weder BQ noch du.

Ich bin kein BQ-Verfechter. Aber zur Zeit sind es aus meiner Sicht einfach mit die besten NT auf dem Markt, die auch noch leise sind.

Und der Support von BQ ist top. Ich hab sogar den Prüfbericht mitbekommen


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Der Thread ist echt interessant, teilweise sogar lustig zu lesen, ich möchte hier jedoch gerne noch 3 Punkte hinzufügen:

1) Zu Herrn Paynes Aussage zu den Asrock Baords: Es stimmt, dass Asrock an den SpaWas gespart hat, sogar ASROCK SELBST HAT DIES EINGESEHEN UND HAT REAGIERT, sie haben nämlich die entsprechenden CPUs, bei denen die Spawas nicht mehr mitmachen, aus dem Support genommen. Wenn man dann immer noch diese CPUs verbaut und sich dann hinterher beschwert, liegt der Fehler mMn woanders, mehr sage ich nicht dazu.

2) Bisher hat hier niemand so gut argumentieren können, wie der Herr Payne und unser Quantenstream, bezüglich der Netzteile, jedoch sehe auch ich irgendwo ein, dass wen jemand einfach kein be quiet! mehr möchte, dies zu repsektieren ist, auch wenn es totaler Quatsch ist. Gegenseitig aufeinander zum zu hacken bringt, wie man hier sieht eh nicht viel, außer, dass manche Leute vielleicht schlauer über Netzteile werden..

3) zum TE: kauf dir doch jetzt einfach das LC-Power, das ist gut, wird eine zukünftige Hardware befeuern können und nicht zu teuer. Sogar die die Netzteilexperten geben den Weg für den Saftspender frei, du machst damit also nichts falsch. Aber bitte kauf nicht das FSP Aurum mit 500W, dann könntest du einige Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Alex555 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ihr solltet mal etwas lockerer bleiben, sonst wird früher oder später mal wieder ein Moderator aufräumen...  
Hab selbst ein Be Quiet, bin von Corsair gewechselt, und bisher sehr zufrieden.
Das wichtigste bei einem Netzteil ist aus meiner Sicht, dass es seine Arbeit erledigt, und bei einem Ausfall die Schutzschaltungen greifen.
Das bitterste ist, wenn das Netzteil die Komponenten mit in den Tod reißt. Solange das nicht passiert, kann man ein Netzteil nicht schlecht reden. 
@Silentman (bezüglich der Asrock Boards) : Ich halte das nachträgliche Entfernen der CPU Unterstützung für eine Frechheit. 
Wenn ich mich beim Kauf der CPU und des MB darüber erkundige, ob die beiden zusammen funktionieren, und der FX 8350 beispielsweise damals aufgeführt war, verbaue ich ihn und danach interessiert es mich relativ wenig, ob sich danach noch etwas ändert. Am besten lässt man den Kunden 2 Mainboards kaufen, weil nachträglich der Support gestrichen wird, und da siehst du das Problem beim Kunden?? 
Erbärmlich ist das von Asrock, und sie hätten das anders lösen müssen. Vor allem da Asrock eine lange Zeit einen miesen Ruf hatte, und sie sich nun einen besseren Ruf erarbeitet hatten. 
Ich würde es mir 2 mal überlegen, ein Asrock Board zu kaufen, nach dieser AKtion..


----------



## ebastler (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Mann, hört mal mit dem Geflame auf. Dem TE sind zwei BeQuiets in Folgr verreckt und er will keines mehr. Seht das halt ein. Würde ich an seiner Stelle auch nicht. Egal, wie gut die Dinger sein mögen, ich würde mich einfach unwohl fühlen, das nochmal einzubauen. Hat auch nichts mit Haten zu tun. Ihm ist bei dem Gedanken unwohl, er will nicht. Wenn mir in zwei Monaten zwei nvidia Karten verrecken würden, würde ich auch eine AMD kaufen, egal, ob nvidia allgemein als ausfallsicherer angesehen wird oder nicht. Das hat viel mit dem persönlichen Gefühl zu tun, und wenn man bei einem Hersteller nervös ist, dann bringt das nix, wenn der in Wahrheit der Beste ist - man wird immer ein mulmiges Gefühl haben.

Er will kein BeQuiet, also hört auf, ihm eins aufzudrücken, und ihn als Hater oder sonst was zu bezeichnen - das ist er nicht. Er hatte Pech, er will kein BeQuiet mehr, gut ist.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Das LC-Power wurde jetzt ja schon mehrmals empfohlen, also einfach das kaufen und abwarten was passiert.
Das BeQuiet kann man ja tauschen lassen und dann verkaufen.
OT:
Was ich nicht verstehe, dass man glaubt jemanden runterzumachen, nur weil er Schüler ist.
Was soll so etwas?
Wenn es etwas nicht richtig funktioniert suche ich den Fehler auch erstmal beim entsprechenden Gerät und nicht bei teils sehr weit herangezogenen Sachen.
Und wenn dann das Austauschgerät kurz danach auch wieder kaputt geht, mag ich auch nicht unbedingt das gleiche Gerät wieder haben.
Um beim beliebten Autovergleich zu bleiben: Wenn dir dein Polo 2 mal kaputt, hörst du bestimmt nicht auf die Leute die dir sagen, dass du dann halt nen Golf kaufen sollst.
Dann willst auch was anderes und nicht für jeden spielt spielt die Lautstärke eine so entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Aber wenn der Polo, wegen dem Fahrer kaputt geht, hilft ein anderes auch nicht, um mal bei dämlichen Autovergleichen zu bleiben


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Was soll er sich dann holen, einen Skoda?


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Wie gesagt, dämlicher Vergleich, aber ich wollte auch mal


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ey, nix gegen Skoda meiner funktioniert super.
Und warum sucht immer jeder den Fehler woanders?
Klar kann man nicht ausschliessen das es nicht am Gerät liegt, aber bei dem einen funktioniert es halt und bei dem anderen nicht.
Und wenn man Pech hat, dann erwischt man halt immer ein Gerät aus einer schlechten Charge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Oder er benutz immer noch die Kabel vom Tagan, was vorher drin war.


----------



## belle (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Und jetzt sei mal gespannt, was hier abgeht


 Das war abzusehen... 


ich111 schrieb:


> Singlerail und dann auch noch mit mehr als 35-40A auf der 12V





> Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail


Die  Schutzschaltung greift also bei starken Singlerail-Netzteilen später...  Wurde denn überhaupt bemerkt, dass dein Link auch schon wieder fast 3  Jahre alt ist und das abgerauchte Noname-Netzteil 1600 Watt hatte?
Was hat das bitte mit einem modernen Seasonic mit ca. einem Drittel der Leistung zu tun? 


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich nicht, da ich es nicht hier gehabt habe und daher vom G-550, was ich hier habe, auf dieses Gerät schließen muss. Und da muss ich sagen, dass ich eher davon abraten würde, da es unter Last schon recht laut wird.


 Danke für deine Einschätzung, aber es gibt durchaus Leute, die einen gewissen Geräuschpegel gewohnt sind. Den Rest muss der TE entscheiden...


----------



## ich111 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



belle schrieb:


> Die  Schutzschaltung greift also bei starken Singlerail-Netzteilen später...  Wurde denn überhaupt bemerkt, dass dein Link auch schon wieder fast 3  Jahre alt ist und das abgerauchte Noname-Netzteil 1600 Watt hatte?
> Was hat das bitte mit einem modernen Seasonic mit ca. einem Drittel der Leistung zu tun?


Die OCP sollte bei 40A auslösen, da ab da Kabelbrände entstehen können und wenn die Rail schon 40A liefert, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die OCP erst bei 45-50A eingreift


----------



## Icedaft (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Jetzt beruhigen wir uns alle mal und machen mal bitte eine Auflistung von Netzteilen, welche abseits von BeQuiet ungeachtet des Preises aus technischer und vielleicht aus akustischer Sicht zu empfehlen sind.

Ichs schlag mal diese hier vor:

Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.4 (ERV550AWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Platimax 500W ATX 2.4 (EPM500AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sea Sonic Platinum Series 660W ATX 2.3 (SS-660XP2) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 600W ATX 2.3 (AU-600) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IqpI (5. Januar 2014)

Das se sonic nicht unbedingt, da single rail...


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Jetzt beruhigen wir uns alle mal und machen mal bitte eine Auflistung von Netzteilen, welche abseits von BeQuiet ungeachtet des Preises aus technischer und vielleicht aus akustischer Sicht zu empfehlen sind.
> 
> Ichs schlag mal diese hier vor:
> 
> ...


Viel zu teuer...
Der TE sucht ja was billiges...
So um die 50€, was dann auch noch hunderte von Jahren hält. Da sind schon mal 3 der vier Geräte meilenweit von entfernt. Du weißt ja, trotz möglicherweise miesem Stromnetz, Angst um die Hardware muss es halt das billigste Markengerät sein. Und wenn das mal kaputt geht, wird ein Fass auf gemacht...

Anyway: 
Gute Alternativen zum L8 gibt es kaum, außer dem LC-Power. Aber wenn man schon 'nen (möglicherweise) mistiges Stromnetz hat, sollte man schon das verwendete Gerät etwas sorgfältiger wählen und auch 'nen ordentlichen Überspannungschutz verwenden...

Was ja auch unterschätzt wird ist was für ein Müll von einigen Geräten ins Netz gelassen wird - insbesondere von Geräten mit Motoren. Wenn man dann auf der gleichen Leitung hängt an der auch eine billig(ste) Bohrmaschine betrieben wird, halte ich es für möglich, dass das die Ursache für die Ausfälle sein könnten...



IqpI schrieb:


> Das se sonic nicht unbedingt, da single rail...


Ja, aber be quiet will er nicht, weil ihm ist halt mal was kaputt gegangen.

Und wenn man jetzt OTP und Multi Rail voraussetzt, bleibt da einfach mal rein gar nix mehr übrig. 
Einzig einige eher preiswerte Chieftecs, aber wie gut die sind ist auch die Frage...


----------



## belle (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

FSP fertigt ja auch zum Teil für beQuiet, wenn ich dann mal etwas günstigeres vorschlagen darf... Wäre denn sowas in euren Augen in Ordnung (natürlich wird es etwas lauter sein)?
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Besser nicht, das Teil hat die selben Leistungsdaten wie der kleine Bruder mit 400W und kommt effektiv auf 432W. Das ist ne Mogelpackung ^^


----------



## PolsKa (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Enermax Triathlor FC 550W ATX 2.4 (ETA550AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sea Sonic M12II-520 Bronze 520W ATX (SS-520GM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Super Alternativen


PolsKa schrieb:


> Enermax Triathlor FC 550W ATX 2.4 (ETA550AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Laut


PolsKa schrieb:


> Sea Sonic M12II-520 Bronze 520W ATX (SS-520GM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Singerail


PolsKa schrieb:


> Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Laut und Singlerail


PolsKa schrieb:


> Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Singlerail und Great Wall


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



ich111 schrieb:


> Singlerail und CWT als Fertiger, das könnte man schon fast als Chinaböller bezeichnen


Nee, Great Wall...

Das M12II-520W Bronze ist aber wohl auch richtig laut, siehe 550W XFX Review auf CBase...


----------



## ich111 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Schaut ja innen recht brauchbar aus, aber leider Singlerail und Japan Kondensator auf Primärer Seite zum blenden der Kunden.


----------



## PolsKa (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

naja er will halt kein bequit,habe selbst das e9. Deswegen finde ich meine Vorschläge nicht so schlecht. Jedenfalls besser als ein LC Netzteil.

Enermax Triathlor FC 550W hatte von der PCGH eine 1,87 Wertung bekommen. Die G-Series war sogar noch besser.


----------



## ich111 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Nur weil ein Netzteil eine gute Note erhält ist es nicht gut. Das Seasonic G wär das perfekte Netzteil, wenn es nicht eine Singlerail mit nem lauten Lüfter wär.

Das LC Power ist gut, da ist 12 und 5V getrennt geregelt und auch die Caps und Verarbeitung gehen in Ordnung, du kannst dir ja das Review von Stefan anschauen.

LC Power hat halt einen Haufen Crap im Sortiment.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



PolsKa schrieb:


> naja er will halt kein bequit,habe selbst das e9.


Es heißt:
be quiEt
to quit -> mit etwas aufhören. Macht keinen Sinn, oder?! be quiet -> sei leise.



PolsKa schrieb:


> Deswegen finde ich meine Vorschläge nicht so schlecht.


Ohne ein Netzteil selbst gesehen zu haben, spreche ich nur ungern eine Empfehlung aus. Außer ich weiß, dass ich dem Hersteller in einigen Punkten trauen kann...


PolsKa schrieb:


> Jedenfalls besser als ein LC Netzteil.


...wo wir gerade bei völlig unangebrachten flames wären...
Aber hey, der TE möcht halt kein be quiet, weil keine Ahnung. Und nach der gleichen Logik darf LC-Power niemals nie nicht, auf keinen Fall, irgendwas brauchbares abliefern, oder was meinst du?!
Sorry, aber du solltest nicht über Dinge urteilen, die du nicht gesehen hast.

Insbesondere dann, wenn das Produkt durchaus brauchbar ist. Natürlich hat LC-Power besonders viel Schrott im Programm. Wenn du das los werden willst -> *Flame die deutschen Systemintegratoren*.
Für die macht LC-Power diesen ganzen Käse nämlich...



PolsKa schrieb:


> Enermax Triathlor FC 550W hatte von der PCGH eine 1,87 Wertung bekommen. Die G-Series war sogar noch besser.


Die Bewertungen bei Netzteilen sind mal völlig schnurz piep egal. Denn ob du nun 25 oder 50mV Ripple auf +12V hast, spielt in der Praxis keine Rolle. Auch eine Spannungsregulation von 1% zu 3% ist in der Praxis egal. Und danach wird z.T. das Netzteil auch bewertet.

Dennoch: In der Praxis ist die Lautstärke sehr wichtig. Es muss nicht unbedingt komplett still sein, aber aufdringlich/störend sollte es auch nicht sein...


----------



## belle (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Also mir persönlich sind die Ripple-Werte fast schon wichtiger als die Lautstärke, solange es im Idle relativ ruhig bleibt. Unter Last sollte auch die Spannung nicht unter 11,8 V absinken, finde ich. Die Nutzung von 5.1-Sound oder gut sitzendem Headset verhindert unter Last sowieso etwaige Lautstärke-Orgien der Lüfter und bei der Arbeit kommt es eher auf die Art der Geräusche an.
Man sollte schon definitiv auf eine höhere Lautstärke hinweisen, aber sie kann bei einem ansonsten guten Netzteil nie das KO-Kriterium sein. Die persönlichen Ansprüche gehen da einfach zu weit auseinander.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst:
Was bringen dir niedrigste Ripple Werte? Was ist für dich niedrig?
Die Spezifikation sagt eben auch, dass 120mV auf +12V zulässig ist, 50mV auf +3,3V und +5V...
Das müssen die Komponenten mindestens vertragen. Darauf ist alles im PC ausgelegt (und sogar noch mehr) und es ist schlicht nur 'ne Richtlinie.
Und mit der Spannungsregulation schauts ähnlich aus. Auf +12V muss die Hardware +/- 0,6V vertragen. Tut sie es nicht, hat jemand (Epox *rolleyes*) großen Mist gebaut.

Gut, für Hardcore Übertakter ist das natürlich wichtig, aber allen anderen reichts, wenns 'well within spec' ist...


----------



## Sebbi102 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



PolsKa schrieb:


> Enermax Triathlor FC 550W ATX 2.4 (ETA550AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Sea Sonic M12II-520 Bronze 520W ATX (SS-520GM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Sind die besten Alternativen zu einem Be Quiet! meiner Meinung nach.
Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es halt nicht und für um die 50€ ist es halt schwer was von einem Markenhersteller zu finden.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Nochmals: Die aktuell beste Alternative in dem Preis- und Wattbereich ist das LC9550; die hier genannten Modelle sind, wie bereits detailliert aufgelistet, teilweise deutlich schlechter. Persönliche Präferenzen sollten keine Rolle spielen, die Qualität spricht einfach gegen die von dir genannten Netzteile, auch wenn sie dir persönlich besser gefallen (wieso auch immer...).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Alternativen wurden ja genannt auch wenn mit Abstrichen. Einfach alle Modelle in einen Lostopf und eines raussuchen und auf langes Leben hoffen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Sebbi102 schrieb:


> Sind die besten Alternativen zu einem Be Quiet! meiner Meinung nach.
> Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es halt nicht und für um die 50€ ist es halt schwer was von einem Markenhersteller zu finden.


 
Geht so. Das Triathlor ist ebenso zu laut wie die Seasonic G Serie.
Das M12 ist veraltet.


----------



## belle (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Spezifikation sagt eben auch, dass 120mV auf +12V zulässig ist, 50mV auf +3,3V und +5V...
> Das müssen die Komponenten mindestens vertragen. Darauf ist alles im PC ausgelegt (und sogar noch mehr) und es ist schlicht nur 'ne Richtlinie.
> Und mit der Spannungsregulation schauts ähnlich aus. Auf +12V muss die Hardware +/- 0,6V vertragen. Tut sie es nicht, hat jemand (Epox *rolleyes*) großen Mist gebaut.
> Gut, für Hardcore Übertakter ist das natürlich wichtig, aber allen anderen reichts, wenns 'well within spec' ist...


 Die Spezifikationen muss man ja nicht voll ausreizen, zumal die äußeren Grenzwerte für meinen Geschmack etwas weit definiert sind und die äußere Schmerzgrenze darstellen. Genau diese Kennwerte definieren ein Netzteil an sich, da es genau diesen Einsatzzweck erfüllen muss. Von daher ist z.B. ein Gerät, das sich zwischen 11,8 und 12,1 V auf +12V bewegt, technisch immer besser als eines, das zwischen 11,6 und 12,1 V schwankt.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was ja auch unterschätzt wird ist was für ein Müll von einigen Geräten ins Netz gelassen wird - insbesondere von Geräten mit Motoren. Wenn man dann auf der gleichen Leitung hängt an der auch eine billig(ste) Bohrmaschine betrieben wird, halte ich es für möglich, dass das die Ursache für die Ausfälle sein könnten...


 
Frage: wie kann eine Bohrmaschine oder ein anderes Geraet mit einem Motor (Foehn, Waschmaschine, Geschirrspueler, Staubsauger, div. Kuechengeraete) ein modernes Netzteil wie ein L8 beeinflussen?

Ich hatte dir die Frage schon mal im Netzteildiskussionsthread gestellt, da du genau so eine Aussage in den Raum gestellt hast.
Leider habe ich dort keine Anwort erhalten.
Vielleicht aber hier 

Was mich wundert ist, das, wenn denn ein Geraet dafuer verantwortlich ist, das 2 Netzteile ausfallen, wieso nur die 2 Netzteile davon betroffen sind.
Ich glaube nicht das die anderen Geraete wie zumindest Monitor, wenn nicht auch Drucker, Router, TV usw. nicht minder betroffen waeren.
Diese duerften aber diese Stoerungen ganz gut ueberstanden haben. Immerhin gibt es bei jedem dieser Geraete auch Netzteile.

Ich hatte dieses Thema bei uns im Betrieb heute angeschnitten, was wie wirklich wann warum passieren kann bzw koennte.
Richtig ist das induktive Lastspitzen abgegeben werden koennen.
Richtig ist auch das es in den fruehen 90er Jahren Probleme mit den damals erhaeltlichen elektronischen Trafos, die auch eine Dimmfunktion hatten, in Verbindung mit verschiedenen Verbrauchern in deren Stromkreisen gab. Die Hersteller wiesen explizit darauf hin, das man fuer diese Art der Trafos extra Stromkreise verwenden sollte. 
Wir sind jetzt 20 Jahre weiter und ich hab in den letzten Jahren verschiedene Sachen verbaut. Inklusive aktuelle LED Ansteuergeraete. Die sind aber primaerseitig ziehmlich pflegeleicht gewesen.
Fazit unserer kleinen Diskussion war, das es eigentlich nichts ausmachen sollte, wenn man kurzzeitig mal einen induktiven Verbraucher im Stromkreis eines Netzteils betreibt. Immerhin war das die Meinung von 4 Elektrotechnikern die den Beruf nicht erst seit wenigen Tagen ausueben. Dienstaeltester davon seit ueber 30 Jahren im Betrieb.
Zumindest leben all unsere Steuerungen noch, und die Steckdose, die wir eigentlich fuer Laptops in den Schaltschraenken verbauen, werden gerne von Handwerkern fuer diverse Maschinen missbraucht.
Mir ist in all den Jahren jetzt keine defekte SPS vorgekommen oder ein durchgebranntes Netzteil deswegen.

Sollte es aber wie du vermutest, hier Probleme geben koennen, muesste eigentlich ein Hersteller darauf hinweisen.
Zumindest in der Bedienungsanleitung eine Warnung aussprechen und nur einen Betrieb erlauben, wenn das Netzteil einen eigenen Stromkreis bekommt.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus der bequiet L8 Anleitung, Thema Warungen und Sicherheitshinweise:


Spoiler



Schrauben    Sie    das    Netzteil    niemals    auf.    Im    Inneren    befinden     sich    Bauteile,    die    
auch    bei    längerem    Nichtgebrauch    hohe    Spannungen    aufweisen    können    und    zu    
lebensbedrohlichen    Verletzungen    führen    können.    
Ein    Netzteil    darf    nur    von    autorisiertem    Fachpersonal    geöffnet    werden!
Achtung! Verwenden Sie nur den mitgelieferten Kabelsatz! Das verwenden von 
nicht    mitgelieferten    Kabeln    (z.B.    Kabel    älterer    Netzteilserien)    kann    zu    einem    De-
fekt    führen!

Die    Garantie    erlischt    durch    Öffnen     von    nicht    autorisiertem    Fachpersonal    und    bei    
beschädigtem Garantiesiegel.Nehmen Sie niemals das Gerät mit nassen oder 
feuchten    Händen    in    Betrieb.    Stecken    Sie    nie    Gegenstände    in    die    Öffnungen     oder    
den Lüfter des Netzteiles. Der Betrieb ist nur in Innenräumen erlaubt! Der Außen-
einsatz    kann    zu    schweren    Schäden    führen.

Führen    Sie    keine    Arbeiten    am    Netzteil    durch,    wenn    sich    dieses    unter    Netzspannung    
befindet.    Immer    den    Netzschalter    auf    „0“    stellen    und    den    Netzstecker    herausziehen.     
Bei    einem    Kurzschluss    im    Gerät,    entfernen    Sie    das    Netzkabel    und    nehmen    Sie    es    
nicht erneut in Betrieb.
Bei    Rauchspuren,    beschädigten    Kabeln    und    Einwirkung    von    Flüssigkeiten    ist    das    
Netzteil sofort vom Stromnetz zu trennen und danach nicht mehr in Betrieb zu 
nehmen.
Dieses Netzteil ist für einen Spannungsbereich zwischen 100 – 240V~ ausgelegt 
und damit universell einsetzbar.

Betreiben    Sie    den    PC    nicht    direkt    neben    einer    Heizung    oder    einer    anderen    Wär-
mequelle, da hierdurch die Lebensdauer aller Komponenten verringert und es zu 
Ausfällen    kommen    kann.    Sorgen    Sie    für    ausreichende    Belüftung    im    PC-Gehäuse    
z.B. durch zusätzliche Lüfter.

Für    den    Fall,    dass    Sie    Ihr    Netzteil    reinigen    wollen,    trennen    Sie    es    komplett    vom    
Stromnetz    und    benutzen    Sie    keine    feuchten    Tücher    oder    Reinigungsmittel.    Reini-
gen    Sie    das    Netzteil    nur    von    außen    mit    Hilfe    eines    trockenen    Tuches.

Nehmen Sie das Netzteil erst nach einer Stunde in Raumluftumgebung in Betrieb, 
da    sich    anderenfalls    Kondenswasser    im    Netzteil    bilden    könnte.


Sorry fuer die Formatierung, war direkt Copy/Paste aus dem Handbuch.

Also ich konnte hier nichts rauslesen, vielleicht bin ich auch blind.
Das einzige was ich gefunden habe war: 


> A.        Überprüfen    Sie    den    korrekten    und    festen    Sitz    der    Stromversorgungskabel    zum
> Netzteil,    sowie    auch    zur    Steckdose.    Idealerweise    benutzen    Sie    eine    separate
> Dose nur für das Computernetzteil.


Hier wird aber auch nur eine seperate Dose (Steckdose?) empfohlen. Kein gesondeter Stromkreis, kein expliziter Ueberspannungsschutz.

Normalerweise sollte ein Netzteil doch in jedem normalen Haushalt funktionieren, auch wenn die Elektrik dort nicht gerade erst erneuert wurde.
Was ein normaler Haushalt ist, ist natuerlich auch sehr individuell definierbar.

Wuerde mich ueber eine Antwort freuen


----------



## blautemple (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Und warum?
In beiden Fällen bewegen wir uns in der ATX Norm und wenn das Netzteil dafür leiser ist nehme ich es selbstverständlich


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Eines meiner im moment 2 BQ Netzteile (in 2 PC's) hat auch mal Puff gemacht gleich beim 1. Anschalten aber es Funktioniert immer noch (was immer das war) und macht außerdem beim Ausschalten gelegentlich aber nicht immer ein Störendes Geräusch vermutlich von einem der Lüfter die nicht ganz rund laufen gelegentlich(laufen nach ausschalten noch etwas nach). Trotzdem würde ich BQ im moment wieder kaufen.


----------



## IqpI (6. Januar 2014)

Ich würde das NT mal ein schicken, ein puff ist nie gut. Vllt hat ein cap schaden genommen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

ja wer weiß aber solange es läuft und 2 Jahre sind schon länger vorbei


----------



## kaisims (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen, das Thema hat sich meinerseits nun erledigt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Viel Spaß und Glück damit


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Du darfst auch gerne einen kleinen Bericht verfassen und mehr Bilder einstellen...

Die Lautstärke/Hörbarkeit wäre auch interessant.


----------



## kaisims (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Oh, ich dachte es reicht schon, dass der aufdringliche Herr, der mir um 6 Uhr Morgens 1196 Wörter darüber schreibt, wie dumm ich doch bin, einen ausführlichen Test über das Netzteil verfasst hat.
-> LC-9550, 500W Gold

Außerdem lege ich nicht so viel Wert auf Lautstärke, ich kann aber sagen, dass mein Macho 120 deutlich lauter ist.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Nicht wirklich?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ok. Das ist krass


----------



## kaisims (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Das mag zwar sehr hart klingen, aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass wenn ich kurz schildere was passiert ist und darauf frage, welches Netzteil auch gut ist, dass mir dann seitenlang auf tausenden Wörtern erklärt wird, wie dumm ich doch handle. Ich habe nicht gefragt, ob die Entscheidung ein Be Quiet zu nehmen oder nicht, sinnvoll ist, oder was es für Gründe geben könnte, dass mein Be Quiet kaputt gegangen ist. Ich habe nur nach einer Alternative gefragt. Dies könnte man in 10 Posts unterbringen, mit einer kleinen Diskussion oder vllt. einer Empfehlung doch wieder ein Be Quiet zu nehmen. Kein Problem! 
Aber Nein. Mir wird gesagt, dass es die Schuld von mir, meines Postbotens, dem Postweg, meines Stromkreises oder doch durch die Benutzung eines Bohrers war. Und das in mehreren tausend Wörtern!
Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn mir jemand kurz schildert, dass ihm auch mal sowas passiert ist und man auch mal Pech haben kann. Aber es ist trotzdem meine Entscheidung welcher Firma ich mein Geld geben möchte und welcher nicht. Warum versucht ihr auf so harte Weise die Leute umzupolarisieren? 

Ich will mich hiermit entschuldigen, wenn das etwas hart rüberkommen ist, vielleicht habe ich mich was reingesteigert. Aber ich wollte das hier nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Du musst dich doch nicht rechtfertigen


----------



## SilentMan22 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



kaisims schrieb:


> Das mag zwar sehr hart klingen, aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass wenn ich kurz schildere was passiert ist und darauf frage, welches Netzteil auch gut ist, dass mir dann seitenlang auf tausenden Wörtern erklärt wird, wie dumm ich doch handle. Ich habe nicht gefragt, ob die Entscheidung ein Be Quiet zu nehmen oder nicht, sinnvoll ist, oder was es für Gründe geben könnte, dass mein Be Quiet kaputt gegangen ist. Ich habe nur nach einer Alternative gefragt. Dies könnte man in 10 Posts unterbringen, mit einer kleinen Diskussion oder vllt. einer Empfehlung doch wieder ein Be Quiet zu nehmen. Kein Problem!
> Aber Nein. Mir wird gesagt, dass es die Schuld von mir, meines Postbotens, dem Postweg, meines Stromkreises oder doch durch die Benutzung eines Bohrers war. Und das in mehreren tausend Wörtern!
> Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn mir jemand kurz schildert, dass ihm auch mal sowas passiert ist und man auch mal Pech haben kann. Aber es ist trotzdem meine Entscheidung welcher Firma ich mein Geld geben möchte und welcher nicht. Warum versucht ihr auf so harte Weise die Leute umzupolarisieren?
> 
> Ich will mich hiermit entschuldigen, wenn das etwas hart rüberkommen ist, vielleicht habe ich mich was reingesteigert. Aber ich wollte das hier nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.


 
Hoffentlich nimmt sich der nette Berater Stefan dieses Kommentar zu Herzen. 
Viel Glück mit dem neuen Teil, jetzt hast du endlich ein gutes Netzteil und das nicht von BQ. Viel Glück mit dem Ding, auf das es "ewig" hält.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2014)

Ja, dieser BQ Wahn hier im Forum ist manchmal recht krass. Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Das hier war nur Teil 1. Teil 2 kommt dann wenn man sagt, dass man ein Single Rail nimmt.  Dann wird immer und immer wieder , ein einziger Fall verlinkt, mit einem verschmorten Mainboardstecker. Da fragt man sich wo man hier gelandet ist.

Ist aber nicht immer so. Es gibt durchaus auch User, die ganz objektiv nach den Wünschen der Fragestellung gehen. Lass dich also nicht abschrecken.


----------



## belle (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



kaisims schrieb:


> Warum versucht ihr auf so harte Weise die Leute umzupolarisieren?


 
Das habe ich auch nie verstanden. Mach dir nichts daraus:
Wenn bei mir Hardware über den Jordan geht, probiere ich auch immer mal einen anderen Hersteller aus.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Teil 2  kommt dann wenn man sagt, dass man ein Single Rail nimmt.  Dann  wird immer und immer wieder , ein einziger Fall verlinkt, mit einem  verschmorten Mainboardstecker. Da fragt man sich wo man hier gelandet  ist.Ist aber nicht immer so. Es gibt durchaus auch User, die  ganz objektiv nach den Wünschen der Fragestellung gehen. Lass dich also  nicht abschrecken.



Nein, diesen Teil hatte ich schon heraufbeschworen, weil ich bereits ein Seasonic-Netzteil empfohlen hatte.


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Teil 2 kommt dann wenn man sagt, dass man ein Single Rail nimmt.  Dann wird immer und immer wieder , ein einziger Fall verlinkt, mit einem verschmorten Mainboardstecker. Da fragt man sich wo man hier gelandet ist.



Ich bin weiß Gott kein BQ Fanboy aber die Singlerail Geschichte ist nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen. Unabhänig davon, dass hier meist immer ein und das selbe Beispiel gepostet wird, ist es schon heftig wenn einige Hersteller (Btw, teilweise auch BQ: be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC) 80A oder mehr über eine Leitung jagen, oder?


----------



## belle (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Joa, stimmt schon, aber dass immer das gleiche Beispiel des einen Noname 1600W Netzteils gepostet wird, macht das nicht glaubwürdiger. 
35 bis 40 A würde ich einem modernen Singlerail-Netzteil schon zutrauen.
Die Lautstärke ist schon wichtig, sollte aber als Nebeneffekt an zweiter Stelle stehen. Ein Netzteil definiert sich nunmal über die elektrischen Kennwerte. Selbst wenn die Grenzwerte eingehalten werden, kann man so dennoch leicht verschiedene Geräte differenzieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



belle schrieb:


> Ein Netzteil definiert sich nunmal über die elektrischen Kennwerte. Selbst wenn die Grenzwerte eingehalten werden, kann man so dennoch leicht verschiedene Geräte differenzieren.


 
Sowas interessiert den 08/15 User aber nicht.
Der schaut in erster Linie auf den Preis und danach obs denn auch leise ist.
Dass ein Netzteil innerhalb der Spezifikationen arbeiten sollte, ist doch logisch, das muss man nicht betonen.


----------



## belle (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ja, das ist mir klar. Dem Stefan ist dahingehend nur wichtig, dass die Netzteile die Spezifikationen einhalten, die Qualität stimmt und es leise arbeitet.
Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass erstens meine persönliche Meinung hinsichtlich der Grenzwerte anders ist und zweitens diese Werte ein Netzteil ja eigentlich ausmachen. Ich meinte da eher den Vergleich verschiedener Netzteile innerhalb der Spezifikationen:
Ich würde ein Gerät, das etwas lauter ist und auf der +12V zwischen 11,9 und 12,05 V schwankt, einem leiseren Gerät, das auf 11,7 V absinkt, vorziehen.

Der TE hatte außerdem klar gemacht, dass die Lautstärke für ihn keine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

man sollte hier nicht unbedingt nur nach der schlechten Seite der Member suchen die sich mit Netzteilen befassen. Ich kann die Aussagen schon verstehen, mit einem guten Netzteil steht oder fällt der ganze Rechner und leider wird bei diesem Bauteil wie auch beim Gehäuse oft übertrieben geschludert da man damit keinen Blumentopf gewinnt


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*



belle schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Gerät, das etwas lauter ist und auf der +12V zwischen 11,9 und 12,05 V schwankt, einem leiseren Gerät, das auf 11,7 V absinkt, vorziehen.



Ich nicht. Mir ist es wichtig, dass das Netzteil leise arbeitet.
Ob 11,9 oder 11,7 merke ich nicht, da das Innerhalb der Spezifikation ist und das Netzteil daher problemlos arbeitet und die Komponenten mit Energie versorgt.
Abgesehen davon kaufe ich mir eh kein Netzteil für 50€, nur um da ein paar Euro zu sparen. 

Ich verstehe die Leute eh nicht, die sich für eine Menge Geld Hardware kaufen, aber dann ausgerechnet beim Netzteil anfangen zu knausern.



belle schrieb:


> Der TE hatte außerdem klar gemacht, dass die Lautstärke für ihn keine große Rolle spielt.



Das sagen sie alle, aber wenn sie dann ein lautes Netzteil im Rechner haben, das lauter ist als der Rest, wird gemeckert.


----------



## ich111 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Jetzt kommt die Singlerailfraktion wieder Hast du dir/habt ihr euch den Artikel wenigsten mal komplett durchgelesen? Wenn ja, dann wisst ihr ja das Singlerail nichts anderes als Kosten sparen auf Kosten der Sicherheit ist


----------



## belle (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

@ Doc
Ja, du hast natürlich recht. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass bei mir die Geräuschkulisse erst an zweiter Stelle kommt. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Stefan. Ich wollte nur mal meine Meinung darstellen.

@ Quanti
Du bist eben auch der Silent-Typ. Das respektiere ich. Meinen Standpunkt habe ich ja auch verdeutlicht.
Leute, die einen 300€-Prozessor kaufen und das Netzteil dann nicht 50€ überschreiten darf, verstehe ich auch nicht.
Ich persönlich hatte schon Thermaltake- (die alten), OCZ- und LC-Power-Netzteile und bin in Sachen Lautstärke abgehärtet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ich nutze seit Jahren BeQuiet Netzteile (hatte aber auch mal was anderes ausprobiert) und mir sind auch schon einige BeQuiet Netzteile weg geplatzt.
Aber wenn ich nach der Logik gehe, dass ich nichts mehr kaufe, was mal kaputt gegangen ist, würde ich heute mit einem Abakus aus Holz arbeiten. 
Ich weiß noch die Sache mit dem Asus Maximus 2 Formula. Da habe ich gleich 5 Stück von verheizt. Teilweise kamen die schon kaputt an.
Trotzdem habe ich heute wieder ein Asus Brett drin (mit Gold Applikationen ).


----------



## belle (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ich bin da eher probierfreudig, aber die defekten Boards hätten mich abgeschreckt. Wenn ich mal mit einem Stück Hardware besonders zufrieden war, merke ich mir das und bestelle das nächste Mal trotzdem was anderes.  Das ist vor allem bei Grafikkarten und Netzteilen so. Mit Asus-Boards habe ich persönlich recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein P8P67 hatten auch 2 Kumpels, aber deren Bretter gaben nach einem Jahr plötzlich den Geist auf. Mein altes M3A32-MVP hatte mal einen defekten PCIE-Steckplatz, aber davon waren ja genug vorhanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Defekte hatte ich schon an allen Fronten.
Festplatten, Drucker, Scanner, Monitore, Netzteile, Bretter, RAM, CPUs, Grafikkarten.
Nur Gehäuse waren noch nie kaputt.


----------



## belle (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ich habe vor allem in meiner Anfangszeit Boards geschrottet bzw. lag es auch an den Boards selbst. Da musste man seinen Athlon noch mit Jumpern übertakten. 
Von Festplatten und RAMs kann ich auch ein Lied singen, vor allem WD und Corsair haben mich da überraschenderweise enttäuscht.

Das LC-Power, für das sich der TE entschieden hat, ist ja nun garnicht mal so schlecht für den Preis. Ich bin gespannt, ob er damit zufrieden sein wird. LC-Power hat ja bei vielen einen Ruf weg, auch wenn die neuen Netzteile nichts damit zu tun haben.


----------



## MaxRink (7. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, nichts geht über meine 4 Notebookmotherboards in einem halben Jahr


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

3 Festplattencrashs innerhalb von 2 Monaten habe ich zu verzeichnen, seitdem kommen diese Rumpelteile aus dem letzten Jahrtausend bei mir nicht mehr vor. Die SSDs waren zwar teuer, fallen allerdings nicht bei der kleinsten Berührung auseinander ^^

@TE: Das LC-Power war eine gute Wahl, es füllt ja genau die Lücke zwischen Pure Power und Straight Power aus


----------



## maxmueller92 (7. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja mal ein Thread, wusste garnicht dass es hier so engstirnige Mitglieder gibt  
Ich meine heult ihr auch so rum wenn ich euch nach nen guten Auto frag aber eures aus Grund xy nicht haben will?


----------



## IqpI (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn es darum geht, dass du dir lieber einen Fiat Panda als einen VW Kauf St, obwohl der preis sich kaum unterscheidet, ja


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Wenn er irgendwo in den Alpen im letzten Dorf wohnt und lieber den alten Panda mit Allrad als einen für die Wege dort viel zu großen alten Passat oder T3 zu kaufen, wieso sollte er das nicht dürfen?
Um mal bei den wie immer vollkommen danebenen Autovergleichen zu bleiben.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative für abgerauchtes Be-Queit*

Ich schließe dann mal an dieser Stelle. Eine Alternative scheint ja gefunden.

-CLOSED-


----------

